#ubuntu-uy 2011-07-11
<libertcharrua> buenas noches
<libertcharrua> como estás magu42 
<magu42> como anda libertcharrua ?
<magu42> no estás mirando el partido?
<libertcharrua> vi el primer tiemnpo
<libertcharrua> mientras se enfria el play2
<libertcharrua> http://www.agujero.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&p=89626#89626
<libertcharrua> jeje mi ego de parabienes mira al repsuesta de tiana
<libertcharrua> jeje mi ego de parabienes mira al respuesta de tiana
<libertcharrua> jeje mi ego de parabienes mira lal respuesta de tiana*
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ el experto
<libertcharrua> jejje
<libertcharrua> el hacker de la cuadra
<libertcharrua> tuque has echo magu42 
<magu42> nada , mirando el partido , pero no es algo que me enloquezca
<libertcharrua> sigue 1 a 0?
<libertcharrua> http://www.spacetelescope.org/images/archive/top100/
<libertcharrua> que fotos
<magu42> si , 1 a 0
<libertcharrua> paah mataron a facundo cabral
<magu42> sip , por error 
<magu42> 2 a 0 libertcharrua   :-(
<libertcharrua> uuh que palo
<libertcharrua> al menos llegaron a la final
<magu42> asi es el football
<libertcharrua> aah
<libertcharrua> yo pensé que ra futbol
<magu42> I am english
<libertcharrua> aah aprurol si te pica ahí en la english
<magu42> jajaja
<libertcharrua> bueno vuelvo ma starde a ver que hay
<libertcharrua> saludetes
<magu42> yo igual
<magu42> salu2
#ubuntu-uy 2011-07-12
<daniel> buenas noches
<daniel> buenas noches
<danielmato> ahora si, buenas noches
<danielmato> odio al xchat!!!
<Carlos> buanas!! ¿como andan?
<danielmato> como va todo Carlos ? yo odiando al xchat
<Triviox> buenas carlos, acá con frio, poniendome al dia en las redes sociales
<Triviox> porque danielmato?
<Triviox> yo casi me mato el otro dia, reinstalé y no me acordaba de mi pass de freenode :S.. por lo demás no tengo quejas para el irc ni xchat :D
<Carlos> porque odiandolo?
<Carlos> jaja yo estoy terminando "configurar" la net a mi gusto 
<danielmato> se cierra solo...
<Triviox> no te recomiendo para nada el gnome xchat.. una vez me confundí y lo instalé por error..
<Carlos> danielmato nunca me paso que se me cierre siempre use el IRC XChat Gnome
<danielmato> nooooooooooooooooooooooooo, acabo de ver que le erre, instale el gnome xchat...
<danielmato> apt-get purge gnome-xchat
<danielmato> apt-get install xchat
<danielmato> eso es por no mirar lo que uno teclea, y agarrar la primer opcion que te parece bien...
<Carlos> yo uso el gnome y no tengo quejas...me resulta comodo 
<Triviox> jajaja era eso entonces danielmato
<daniel_> he vuelto...
<Triviox> a mi no me gusta; uso gnome 2.32 como entorno pero el gnome xchat no me va
<Triviox> welcome back daniel_ 
<daniel_> ya veo... este si anda de lujo
<Triviox> no se si vos has usado diaspora daniel_ , pero me parece que Google+ si será una alternativa real a facebook
<Triviox> jaja hasta tengo al sr zuckerberg en mis círculos :P
<daniel_> yo le mande saludos a FB, me mude por completo a G+, chau Mark Z
<libertcharrua> buenas noches
<libertcharrua> pin magu42 
<libertcharrua> como está la muchachada
<libertcharrua> viendo el aprtido supongo
<daniel_> libertcharrua, quien juega hoy?
<libertcharrua> argentina contra otro cuadro 
<libertcharrua> habia gente que equeria verlo
<Triviox> será que vuelven a empatar?
<libertcharrua> yo ni bola al futbol salvo que juegue uruguay
<Triviox> por dios que gane arg, sino mi penca ya fue :(
<libertcharrua> lo único que se bien es quemañana jugamos con mexico
<libertcharrua> que es penca?
<daniel_> esperemos que el cuadro gane mañana, sino tamaña verguenza, los sub 17 vienen subcampeones y los mayores a casa en primera fase...
<Triviox> penca es cuando apostamos sobre los resultados
<Triviox> entramos con 50$ cada uno.. el que saque mas puntos (hay todos un sistema de cálculo, ni ahí lo terminé de entender) gana el poso.. 50% del total recaudado..
<Triviox> el 2do un 30% y el 3ero un 20%.. o algo asi..
<daniel_> Triviox, respira tranquilo, se fueron 1 a 0 a favor de la albiceleste
<Triviox> ufff safé.. creo que puse 2 a 1.. no gané punto x embocar tanteador pero tengo los 3 puntitos del resultado.-
 * Triviox aún tiene esperanzas..
<daniel_> todavia te queda medio partido---
<Triviox> igual creo que la organizaron mal.. con el  mundial solo se tomaba las eliminatorias..
<Triviox> xo ahora, embocar un cruce de grupos, es un egg
<Triviox> si te fue mal en los resultados del grupo, dificilmente remontes en la fase eliminatoria..
<libertcharrua> y dodne se apuesta eso en una agencia d equinielas?
<libertcharrua> aunque ya debe ser tarde
<libertcharrua> una vez lei algo sobre el primero que se sacó el prode
<libertcharrua> un paraguayo 
<libertcharrua> ganó no se que millonada de pesos
<libertcharrua> y al poco tiempò no tenia nada
<libertcharrua> o la moneda argentina del momento
<magu42> holas
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ pong
<Triviox> buenas magu42
<magu42> hola Triviox 
<Triviox> Pah, hace rato que no vengo al Xchat, todas las salas estaban en rojo
<magu42> como en rojo?
<magu42> ahhh
<daniel_> en rojo significa???
<libertcharrua> buenas
<libertcharrua> che magu42   buenas noches
<magu42> que alguien  a hablado daniel_ 
<libertcharrua> com era eso que tu hacias àra configurar los modem 3g?
<magu42> que dice don libertcharrua 
<magu42> yo?
<libertcharrua> como se llamaba eso?
<Triviox> jjejej con muchos comentarios
<Triviox> sin revisar
<Triviox> daniel_
<libertcharrua> configurabas con....
<magu42> yo he hecho de todo con los 3g jeje
<libertcharrua> en uuntu o en debian creo
<magu42> ahh en lenny  el wdial
<magu42> wvdial*
<libertcharrua> a eso ok
<libertcharrua> para indicarle a alguiien era jeje
<magu42> eso nunca falla
<magu42> tengo guardado el tuto , si lo necesitas libertcharrua 
<daniel_> Triviox...
<libertcharrua> que habia dejado de lado linux por no poder con los primeros modem 3g decia
<magu42> hay algunos que siguen perros para que anden
<magu42> el huawei E176  por ej
<daniel_> ahhhhh magu42 
<daniel_> estoy medio lentardi esta noche...
<libertcharrua> ok gracias  magu42 
<magu42> como anda don daniel_ 
<magu42> dnd libertcharrua 
<daniel_> aca, con la estufita, ordenando la musica en la compu y charlando con amigos
<magu42> jeje  que lujo!!!
 * libertcharrua se está quedando sordo del oido izquierdo desde hace unos 6 dias
<magu42> hay que bañarse libertcharrua 
<libertcharrua> debe ser mugre
<magu42> y lavarse las orejas
<libertcharrua> carne de chorizo es
<magu42> agua oxigenada 10 vol
<libertcharrua> tan alto el volumen? mas sodo quedo
<magu42> jaja
<libertcharrua> pero me está preocupando
<libertcharrua> el miercoles voy al veterinario
<libertcharrua> digo al medico
<libertcharrua> no me animo a meterme gotonetes
<magu42> se gual 
<libertcharrua> sep veterinario de gente 
<magu42> metele agua oxigenada 10 vol y vas a ver que hace como burbujas y como que hierve adentro , al otro dia se destapa
<libertcharrua> con algodón lña meto?
<libertcharrua> o un chorro así no mas
<magu42> mojas un algodón y lo dejas gotear adentro
<magu42> o un cuenta gotas si tenés
<libertcharrua> esa es el agua oxigenada normal de las farmacias verdad la vol 10
<magu42> si , de farmacia
<magu42> no más de 10 vol que te quema el cerebro
<magu42> no más de 10 vol porque te quema el cerebro*
<libertcharrua> ta ok tengo medio litro de cunado me queme la pierna con el caño de escape
<magu42> fijate que no sea de mas de 10 vol , no hagas ca_____
<libertcharrua> si mejor compro mañana
<libertcharrua> me da miedo meter cosas por ahi
<libertcharrua> bah por cualquier lado
<magu42> me pasa todos los años , y es lo que hago
<libertcharrua> en invierno?
<magu42> sip
<magu42> como hago un paste de una imagen , para mostrarte ?
<magu42> a donde 
<libertcharrua> lo del agua oxigenada?
<libertcharrua> ya me hago una idea
<magu42> no no 
<magu42> otra cosa que ando haciendo
<magu42> tipo pastebin pero imagen
<libertcharrua> caciquesepe@gmail.com
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ ahi te mandé es para hacer unos pins 
<magu42> me falta trabajar un poco el recorte de la imagen
<libertcharrua> ok
<magu42> pero casi está
<magu42> me guardé tu corro libertcharrua  hacé lo mismo con el mio
<magu42> correo*
<libertcharrua> no mellegó nada
<magu42> lo mandé mal  
<daniel_> gente nos vemos, pinto dormir...
<libertcharrua> a quien se lo mandaste?
<libertcharrua> jajjaa
<magu42> copy paste sin mirar 
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> ahora si
<EduardoR> Hola, llego tarde?
<libertcharrua> hola si tradísimo 
<libertcharrua> estavamos hablando de lo sucias quee stan mis orejas
<EduardoR> ya arreglaron el mundo, supongo
<libertcharrua> y la selección sub 17
<magu42> hola EduardoR 
<EduardoR> hola magu42
<EduardoR> entonces llegué perfecto
<magu42> estaban carlos y triviox pero se fueron recién
<EduardoR> ok, me piden como hacer esto con Software Libre http://bibliopsicouy.blogspot.com/search/label/Novedades%20bibliogr%C3%A1ficas
<EduardoR> http://bibliopsicouy.blogspot.com/search/label/Novedades%20bibliogr%C3%A1ficas
<EduardoR> La camiseta de gurú no la tengo
<EduardoR> le tengo que preguntar que parte de todo eso. ME mandan cada cosa...
<magu42> uhhh y que pasen las hojas de esa manera!!
<libertcharrua> y si quieren todo?
<magu42> no sé
<EduardoR> Si comparamos con la tecnología de Google+ no hay problema y no usa flash
<EduardoR> pero hay un toco de programación atrás
<EduardoR> con mucho javascript se hace, pero no se si es tipo cortar y pegar
<magu42> eso te iba a decir EduardoR  , hay programaciona detras
<EduardoR> lo de flash también, pero como módulo
<EduardoR> pero sospecho que lo que quieren es mostrar los libros
<magu42> para eso , pablo R o virusuy 
<EduardoR> si, lo tiraba porque recién me llego y me causó gracia
<magu42> está bien coqueto , pero no se vé nada facil de hacer ,  al menos para simples mortales como un servidor
<libertcharrua> o sea todo un desafio para ti EduardoR 
<libertcharrua> ??
<EduardoR> yo había hecho algo mas modesto
<EduardoR> http://www.onlibros.com.uy/
<EduardoR> quizás por eso me preguntaron, pero es algo bien trivial
<EduardoR> y el proyecto se quedó allí
<Triviox> bueno gente, llego mi novia de estudiar...toca vida de familia para que no diga que soy un vicioso..
<Triviox> nos vemos :D
<EduardoR> muestra libros y nada mas
<EduardoR> suerte
<magu42> chau Triviox 
<EduardoR> tiene que estudiar a la novia?
<magu42> no leyó :-(
<EduardoR> tiene mas de una
<libertcharrua> juju que no lea ella mejor
<magu42> menos mal que se habia ido daniel , sino algo le dice  jaja
<EduardoR> je, te juro leí "novia de estudiar"
<magu42> jajaja
<EduardoR> conocía amigos de estudio y relacioné muy rápido
<EduardoR> una para salir, una para estudiar, una para bailar
<EduardoR> eso es vida
<EduardoR> quien las aguanta se se juntan...
<libertcharrua> jajaja que vida la suya
<EduardoR> que imaginación la mia....
<libertcharrua> que cabeza  podrida diria yo
<EduardoR> jajaj
<magu42> pasadas las 00:00  la imaginación  vuela
<libertcharrua> y sin tomar nada que si no
<EduardoR> alguna noticia de linux??
<magu42> jeje
<EduardoR> nos fuimos al joraca....
<magu42> ahh cierto ,,,,  linux
<EduardoR> hoy quise compartir una impresora laser color en un ubuntu hacias clientes Windows y no pude
<magu42> hoy no habia topic , y anduvimos por cualquier lado
<EduardoR> puse samba, smbfs, cups
<EduardoR> desde http://maquina:631 se veía
<EduardoR> estaba compartida desde allí tambien
<magu42> nunca le agarré la mano a samba , hay que configurarlo bien , sino te enloqueze
<EduardoR> pero las cosas quedaban encoladas, pero no imprimía
<EduardoR> tengo 2 impresoras también samsung andando compartidas de ubuntus y windows perfecto
<EduardoR> la impresora al linux
<EduardoR> en realidad ahora están en Mint 11
<EduardoR> pero antes eran Ubuntu 9.10 y otra en 10.10
<magu42> mint +1
<EduardoR> había que dar vueltas, pero andaba
<EduardoR> lo peor que veía la cola de tareas
<EduardoR> y se estaban "procesando"
<EduardoR> estoy seguro que mañana prende la máquina y empiezan a salir hojas
<magu42> y nunca llegan , no?
<EduardoR> si las veo en  http://maquina:631, es que llegaron a destino
<magu42> a mi hermano le pasa eso solo con formato de imagenes hacia una hp laser
<EduardoR> no están en el cliente, sino en l amáquina que tiene la impresora
<magu42> nunca lo pudo solucionar
<magu42> ahhhh
<EduardoR> el tema que la impresora no está muy accesible
<EduardoR> como para hacer pruebas, es la del director
<magu42> ups
<magu42> y no es Enrique?
<EduardoR> por mas ubuntero que sea, le casqué un poco
<EduardoR> si enrique
<magu42> ahh
<EduardoR> pero está siempre en reuniones y entrar a joder a cada rato, no puedo
<magu42> ahh  seguro
<libertcharrua> bueno me voy a gamear un poco
<libertcharrua> buenas noches
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ está perdido
<magu42> con su play
<libertcharrua> jajajaja
<magu42> nas noches libertcharrua 
<EduardoR> pruebe 0AD
<EduardoR> y se fue nomas
<magu42> se compro el otro dia un play 2
<EduardoR> hoy no pego con las despedidas
<magu42> y lo tiene en frente a la estufa
<magu42> por eso lo jodia con "perdido"
<EduardoR> te cuento que mi socio se envició con un jueguito vía wine que stá mortal
<magu42> eduC ?
<EduardoR> a ver si me acuerdo..
<EduardoR> si educass
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> y no le contesta los email a los hermanos que están fuera , dejá que lo agarre , lo gasto!!
<EduardoR> jaja
<EduardoR> y no me sale el nombre
<magu42> jajaja
<EduardoR> http://trine-thegame.com/
<magu42> cuando te acuetes , vas a decir ,  xxxxxx  era!!!!
<magu42> a no 
<magu42> jeje
<EduardoR> es como un mario, pero se ve como 3d
<EduardoR> no parece , pero se mueve hacia un lado o el otro
<EduardoR> y usa físics
<EduardoR> o sea, los objetos tienen propiedades fisicas
<magu42> que bien que se vé!!
<EduardoR> ahora está en todos metiendo esos módulos
<EduardoR> las cosas tienen inercia, peso
<EduardoR> se rompen como de veras
<EduardoR> el mago tira cosas y los objetos rebotan siguiendo leyes físicas
<EduardoR> son 3 personajes "unidos" y cada uno tiene una destreza distinta
<magu42> que bueno
<magu42> que macana que hay que usar wine
<EduardoR> muy moderno en la concepcion
<EduardoR> para pasar pantallas, hay que resolver la forma de pasar
<EduardoR> pero no es solo destreza de dedos
<EduardoR> es encontrar la forma de usar los objetos para pasar
<EduardoR> está genial
<magu42> se lo vé muy bueno 
<EduardoR> yo me enganché un rato y me prohibí instalarlo
<EduardoR> jaja
<EduardoR> ya con el 0AD me quedé perdido varios días
<EduardoR> pero el 0AD es de linux nativo, por lo menos
<magu42> jajaja
<magu42> los juegos............
<EduardoR> me tiraron unas páginas de juegos para linux que no me animé a mirar mucho
<EduardoR> es tremendo lo que hay 
<magu42> por las dudas  , jjaaja
<EduardoR> mas vale no saber , jeje
<magu42> no me gusta jugar , pero siempre es bueno saber que hay para linux , para cuando preguntan
<EduardoR> no quiero saber lo que sería el 0AD por red
<EduardoR> jugado en equipos
<EduardoR> que épocas cuando tenia el cyber
<EduardoR> estoy hablando como un vijo, no?
<magu42> ahi si que sabias de juegos 
<EduardoR> viejo
<magu42> tenias que saber
<EduardoR> y jugabamos poco
<EduardoR> Wordcraft no logré enganchar
<magu42> jaja  siempre podés poner un ciber , otra vez.
<EduardoR> nooooooooooooooooooooo
<magu42> jajajaja
<magu42> me imaginaba
<EduardoR> ya no es negocio
<EduardoR> ahora te regalan internet
<magu42> claro
<EduardoR> el servicio es la máquina
<EduardoR> pero la gente no entiende
<EduardoR> y a veces atender preguntas
<EduardoR> pero llega el momento que no estás cobrando el servicio que das
<magu42> todo el dia preguntas , y se supone que tenés que saber TODO , porque sos el del ciber  
<EduardoR> claro
<magu42> muy  loco eso
<EduardoR> queríamos ayudar a la gente, pero no pudimos mas
<EduardoR> había garroneros mal
<EduardoR> como si fuera una barra de bar
<EduardoR> venía a pasar el rato a charlar
<EduardoR> y si no se sentaba en una máquina no habia forma de cobrarle
<magu42> uhhhh  
<EduardoR> y si te dejaban trabajitos que se cobraban y tenías un pesado que no te largaba 
<EduardoR> estabas frito
<EduardoR> y al final todos eran amigos
<magu42> hay que estar atrás del mostrador , para entender esas cosas
<EduardoR> cerrábamos a las 10 pero te terminabas quedando 2 o 3 horas mas
<EduardoR> y despues en casa había que aguantar los palo ;-)
<magu42> jeje  , andá a expicarlo!!
<EduardoR> y mi ex había estado tambien allí, pero al final lo odiaba al cyber
<magu42> explicarlo*
<EduardoR> lo tenía clarisimo, pero era fastidiante
<EduardoR> pero en una época quedarse a una ronda de algun juego estaba bueno
<EduardoR> había juegos cooperativos de todos contra la maquina
<EduardoR> que se ponia muy bueno
<EduardoR> porque cuando es todos contra todos se puede poner aburrido y hay uno que juegga muy bien y otros no
<magu42> jaja  y después kilombo tras kilombo , ya vés
<magu42> me refiero a lo personal
<EduardoR> mas bien
<magu42> es como vida de bolichero
<EduardoR> cyberbolichero
<magu42> nunca sabes a que hora volvés 
<magu42> jaja
<EduardoR> veíamos amanecer, obvio
<magu42> y en casa eso no le gusta a nadie
<magu42> siempre piensan lo peor
<EduardoR> no, lo peor que nos conocían
<EduardoR> era patético
<EduardoR> sabían que de allí no salíamos
<EduardoR> que triste...
<magu42> y bueno eduardo , etapa superada
<EduardoR> jaja
<magu42> ahora otra cosa
<EduardoR> no se....
<EduardoR> maso menos
<EduardoR> pero ahora a un cyber no entro :P
<magu42> jeje
<EduardoR> si me invitan a alguna partida interesante quizás
<EduardoR> pero casi no hay cybers
<magu42> te gusta viciar con los juegos jaja
<EduardoR> pero soy tronco
<EduardoR> algunos me gustan , nada mas
<EduardoR> si se requiere demasiada destreza, no doy
<EduardoR> y hay que tener equipo bueno
<EduardoR> mi tarjeta 3D es una porquería
<magu42> demasiadas condiciones para jugar un rato
<EduardoR> bien garroneada
<magu42> jeje
<EduardoR> debería comprar algo como la gente para tener nomás
<EduardoR> y probar de ves en cuando
<EduardoR> pero es como tener una botellita escondida para un alcohólico
<EduardoR> mejor dejo así
<magu42> jajajaja
<magu42> ahi va , vos lejos 
<EduardoR> bueno, y estuvo Rubianes hoy?
<magu42> nop
<EduardoR> tenia que preguntarle por llevar el libro a CDI
<EduardoR> quedará para mañana, esta semana hay que definir eso
<magu42> el libro , cierto
<magu42> pero creo que lo tiene el otro pablo
<EduardoR> lo tiene Rubianes
<magu42> ah ok
<EduardoR> me asombro lo de Google Plus
<magu42> no lo he visto aún
<EduardoR> tiene drivers para debian y rpms
<EduardoR> para los chat o videoconferencias 
<magu42> google +1
<EduardoR> se llaman hadout
<EduardoR> no, parecido
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> +1
<EduardoR> Hangouts
<EduardoR> hay cosas sin traducir
<magu42> que nombre mas raro 
<EduardoR> a favorite place for spending time
<EduardoR> a place frequented for entertainment or for socializing
<EduardoR> mismo
<magu42> creo que dijo pablo que está en beta , no?
<EduardoR> si, pero se está sumando gente a lo loco
<EduardoR> decí que lo están frenando con las invitaciones
<EduardoR> pero si se abre explota
<EduardoR> lo increible que facebook lo está trancando
<EduardoR> parece que cuando aparece un modo de invitar gente de facebook, lo bloquean
<magu42> increibe como google puede dar un vuelco a todo lo conocido , vendiendo publicidad y apoyando medianamente al sofware libre
<EduardoR> pensar que facebook comenzó usando tus contactos del correo
<magu42> si , lei algo de eso
<EduardoR> yo puse un plugin para ver facebook desde google+
<EduardoR> y funciona feisimo
<magu42> jejeje
<magu42> uhhh
<magu42> sieno la una y cero ocho y tratando que no me hechen de casa.....
 * magu42 se irá a dormir
<EduardoR> y se estan peleando ligas mayores
<EduardoR> bueno
<magu42> jeje
<EduardoR> estamos en contacto
<EduardoR> bye!
<magu42> nas noches EduardoR 
<magu42> ta mañana
#ubuntu-uy 2011-07-13
<geronimo_> hola
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<invitado> Hola, Alguno de ustedes sabe que soft. trae incluido el kubuntu que pesa 3.5 gb de la página oficial
<invitado> Por lo menos me podrian decir si trae controladores para las redes inalambricas tenda
<SingleBit> Aunque sea una pregunta media tonta, ¿pedir el CD ya quemado tiene algún costo de envió o algo?
#ubuntu-uy 2011-07-14
<SergioMeneses> buenas....
<invitado> alguien sabe si se puede instalar ubuntu en una ceibal de las nuevas de intel atom 1.6
#ubuntu-uy 2011-07-15
<Naudy> INVITACIÓN: HOY Jueves en 10min, MiniTutorial de Git/orious por Carlos Guerrero desde Nicaragua =) vía IRC canal #pinguinove en FreeNode
<libertcharrua> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Cd5sfTyM4o&feature=player_embedded#at=84
<libertcharrua> buenas noches
<libertcharrua> como están todos
<invitado> hola puedo hacer i
<invitado> hacer una consulta técnica?
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
 * Triviox is away: Ocupado..
 * Triviox is away: bueno.. probando..
<invitado> buenas
<invitado> hay alguien?
<Triviox> yop
<Triviox> hola invitado 
<invitado> ajaj
<invitado> va bien esto de la pagina, cuanto tiemo lleva?
<Triviox> sinceramente no lo se, es pablo quien está en eso..hace unos meses están realizando cambios..
<Triviox> desde la salida de natty aprox, calculo..
<invitado> y la seccion pedir cd no esta activa?
<magu42> http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/portal/shipituy.php
<invitado> es q acabo de solicitar y me tira erro en la base de datos
<invitado> habra algun problema?
<magu42> es probable , está en pruebas
<invitado> ok, muchas gracias
<SergioMeneses> invitado, seria bueno que preguntes por la lista de correos
<invitado> como?
<SergioMeneses> invitado, en la pagina dice lo de la lista de correos
<magu42> invitado⟿ donde dice "Mailing List"
#ubuntu-uy 2011-07-16
<invitado> ahi va
<invitado> relleno los datos, y me hago la suscripcion, no entiendo de q forma me ayuda a solicitar el cd
<SergioMeneses> invitado, mira https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-uy
<magu42> invitado⟿ no es para eso ,  es para estar en contacto con todos los integrantes de la lista de correo 
<SergioMeneses> invitado, al vincularte a la lista de correos puedes comunicarte con todos los miembros y a lo mejor alguno te ayude :D
<magu42> eso mismo jeje
<invitado> entiendo :P
<invitado> estoy por fuera de esto ajja
<magu42> SergioMeneses⟿ sabes donde  guarda el log ubuntulo12 ?
<invitado> canoical no habia cancelado sus negocios con ubuntu para mandar cd?
<magu42> canonical solo los envia a los LoCo team
<magu42> no envia mas a cualquiera 
<SergioMeneses> magu42, no ni idea... m4v  vos sabes?
<SergioMeneses> invitado, ubuntu es un producto de canonical...
<magu42> gracias SergioMeneses  , solo encontré este pero es viejo, http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/06/07/%23ubuntu-uy.html
<SergioMeneses> si
<SergioMeneses> bastante viejo
<magu42> acá están ,  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<invitado> tire el mensaje ahora a esperar
<magu42> invitado⟿ ahi lo vi , ahora si , seguro lo leen todos
<invitado> gracias por la ayuda
<magu42> invitado , ya que estamos cambiá este nick por el  tuyo habitual
<invitado> cierto
<magu42> asi sabemos con quien hablamos
<invitado> dejam cerra y abrir nuevamente
<magu42> nooo
<invitado> me llamo JuanVargas
<magu42> no cierres
<invitado> ok
<invitado> donde lo cambio?
<magu42> hace esto   /nick  tunick
<invitado> ahh ajaja
<magu42> sin espacio antes de /
<JuanVargas> ahora si jajaj
<magu42> bien de bien
<JuanVargas> sos estudiante treabajas?
<JuanVargas> trabajas*
<magu42> soy el veterano acá
<JuanVargas> ajaja
<JuanVargas> bueno q estudiaste?
<magu42> mas cerca de la jubilacion que de los estudios
<magu42> nada util
<JuanVargas> nada es alpedo
<magu42> acá entran varios de la fing
<JuanVargas> yo tengo 17 y estoy cursando en utu
<magu42> va  no varios 
<magu42> en el buceo?
<JuanVargas> en rivera
<magu42> informatica?
<JuanVargas> claroo
<magu42> en la calle rivera o en la ciuidad?
<JuanVargas> ciudad de rivera
<magu42> ahhhh  ok
<Lailah> hola
<Lailah> hay alguien por ahi?
<Zack> :D
<Auxilio> Hola !
<Auxilio> Hay alguien ahi ?
#ubuntu-uy 2011-07-17
<libertcharrua> buenas noches
<libertcharrua> ping magu42 
<libertcharrua> necesito que me helpmes 
<libertcharrua> o sea ayudaaaaaaa
<libertcharrua> ya solucione
<PabloRubianes> URUGUAY NOMA!!!
<PabloRubianes> buenas!
* PabloRubianes changed the topic of #ubuntu-uy to: Bienvenido al canal Oficial del LoCo Team Oficial Uruguayo - www.ubuntu.org.uy  - Wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam -- Reuniones Lunes 22:00 (UTC -3)
<libertcharrua> urguay noma caracho
<libertcharrua> comoe stas tu PabloRubianes 
<PabloRubianes> afonico, resfriado y engripado
<PabloRubianes> jejeje
<libertcharrua> jejjee saludos
<libertcharrua> contentísimo por el triunfo contraa rgentina con perdón de los argentinos
<magu42> uhhh  perdón recien vengo ,  buenas noches gente!!
 * molinero viva uruguay!!
<magu42> Uruguay +1
<magu42> BUENAS 8 NOCHES
<jalcove> hola buenas tarder
<jalcove> hola tengo un problema con la source list alguien me puede ayudar?
#ubuntu-uy 2012-07-09
<CarlosNeyPastor> ratman: lo tenes emulado con wine o playonlinux?
<ratman_> con wine
<ratman_> en li palyonlinux usa wine solo que te evita un poco de trabajo 
<ratman_> automatiza alguna cosa
<ratman_> per no mas que eso 
<ratman_> eso si tuve que instalar wine desde el ppa
<ratman_> y no desde los repos
<ratman_> en el repo esta hasta la version 1.4
<ratman_> y necesitas usar ña 1.5.6
<PabloRubianes> ratman_, lei que los que lo usen con wine les van a cerrar las cuentas
<ratman_> no hay ora forma de correrlo
<ratman_> ademas pregunte en blizzard si corrias d3 en linux ocasinaria el cierre de la cuenta
<ratman_> y la respuesta fue 
<ratman_> que si bien no se da soporte para ese sistema, el correrlo en el esta permitido 
<ratman_> te pego el post
<ratman_> Ratman
<ratman_> 			
<ratman_> 		
<ratman_> 						
<ratman_> 							
<ratman_> 						
<ratman_> 								
<ratman_> 				
<ratman_> 	
<ratman_> 							
<ratman_>                                 
<ratman_>                                 
<ratman_>                                 
<ratman_>                                 
<ratman_>                                     Una consulta, por un for de noticias se decia que se han cerrado cuentas por usar linux osea correr diablo3 con wine, 
<ratman_> Es esto real?
<ratman_>                                 
<ratman_> la respuesta -----------------
<ratman_> No. El uso de Linux, aunque no ofrecemos soporte, se permite. Las investigaciones que hemos realizado han determinado que las cuentas fueron suspendidas debido al uso de programas no autorizados.
#ubuntu-uy 2012-07-10
<virusuy> como soy un salado de la vida
<virusuy> mi google calendar me esta puteando porque HOY
<virusuy> hay reunion
<SergioMeneses> o0
<virusuy> aca
<virusuy> por la ubu13
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, como va todo?
<SergioMeneses> unimix, \o
<virusuy> SergioMeneses: todo bien por suerte
<virusuy> tu ?
<SergioMeneses> bien bien
<virusuy> me alegro :)
<SergioMeneses> si
<SergioMeneses> con muchas cosas por hacer y mirar que hago en la vida
<virusuy> jajaja
<virusuy> eso es bueno, supongo 
<unimix> Buenas noches a todos o/
<virusuy> unimix: 0/
<virusuy> che y el host? 
<virusuy> pablorubianes?
<SergioMeneses> yo hable con él en la tarde y me dijo q estaría aquí
<unimix> Y ...si no sabne Ustedes por donde anda imaginate desde aqui que podriamos llegar a decir ;)
<SergioMeneses> o0
<SergioMeneses> el dijo q a las 22de uy
<SergioMeneses> faltan 5 minutos
<SergioMeneses> xD
<virusuy> es un loco muy puntual
<virusuy> miraaaaaaaaaa
<virusuy> justito
<PabloRubianes> buenas
<virusuy> listo no hablen mal de PabloRubianes  por favor
<PabloRubianes> calcule bien no?
<virusuy> un Ingles en Montevideo
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, no te preocupes yo entro a leer los logs :P
<virusuy> jajaja
<unimix> diganle ahora todo lo que dijeron en privado :P
<SergioMeneses> o0
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, saludos
<PabloRubianes> buenas SergioMeneses unimix 
<PabloRubianes> y los que anden por ahi
<PabloRubianes> con virusuy ya hablamos todo el dia
<PabloRubianes> :P
<unimix> Jelou people
<virusuy> salado
<virusuy> para que sepan
<virusuy> el señor aqui presente
<virusuy> me manda laburo 
<virusuy> me manda a otros hambrientos developers
<virusuy> a este joven sysadmin
<PabloRubianes> le mando a los pobres desgraciados con el unico sysadmin como la gente
<virusuy> jajajaja
 * virusuy le pasa el dinero que le prometió por hablar bien de el
<PabloRubianes> mi frase es "tenes problemas con ese AIX... habla con este que es conocido"
<PabloRubianes> la frase "es conocido" en Uruguay paga mas que "Soy el presidente"
<virusuy> salado
<unimix> lo que necesita virusuy es que le manden $$ !!
<virusuy> unimix: como no ?
<unimix> en todos lados paga mas ser conocido que ser el presi (eso por propi culpa de los politicos
<unimix> )
<virusuy> se
<virusuy> lamentablemente
<virusuy> o no?
<unimix> ser presidente equivale a arrancar con -10 de entrada
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, virusuy unimix la reunion es aqui o por hangout?
<virusuy> jajajajajjaa
<PabloRubianes> aca
<PabloRubianes> hoy podemos empezar tranquilos
<unimix> emmm ... Facebook :P
<unimix> cuando quieran larrrrrgamossssss
<SergioMeneses> o0
<unimix> hay alguien de Chile o lei mal en la lista de ubuntu-uy ?
<ratman> holas
<ratman> alguna novedad
<unimix> Mr. RatMan, placer volverlo a encontrar por aqui
<ratman> holas
<PabloRubianes> unimix, pregunto a que hora era
<PabloRubianes> ratman, estamos iniciando la org de ubucon
<ratman> bien 
<ratman> :)
<SergioMeneses> un ratman 
<ratman> PabloRubianes,  por donde
<ratman> poraqui irc
<PabloRubianes> aca aca
<PabloRubianes> bueno para empezar creo que tendriamos que darle un fin a la del 2012
<PabloRubianes> y dejamos sin actualizar el sitio no unimix ?
<PabloRubianes> queres dar un resumen de la org?
<unimix> Si, pero hay un monton de laburo pendiente para darlo por terminado
<unimix> de hecho tengo tres DVDs con videos, faltan imprimir y entregar certificados de asistencia, subir charlas, notas sobre el desarrollo de las jornadas en el site de ubuntu-ar, ubuconla, etc.
<PabloRubianes> bueno asi que tenemos como entretenernos
<PabloRubianes> una pregunta... pudieron sacar la plata de groofi?
<unimix> como resumen de lo acontecido, podria llegar a decir que nos equivocamos fiero con el lugar
<unimix> si, de hecho y despues de tantas idas y vueltas nos quedo un pequeño excedente de dinero
<unimix> asi que Groofi resulto una via idonea para fondear la causa
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> creo que falto publicidad no?
<unimix> y creo que deberiamos repetir para proximas oportunidades
<unimix> si, el tema difusion siempre resulta excaso simplemente porque ninguno de nosotros se dedica a la publicidad
<unimix> alguna vez dijimos en BsAs que la mayor cantidad de fondos deberia asignarse a contratar un especialista en publicidad con conexiones en los medios de comunicacion
<PabloRubianes> es un punto a tener en cuenta
<unimix> la U. AUstral no invito siquiera a sus alumnos, lo cual apoya mi parecer sobre que nos equivocamos de lugar
<unimix> esto es algo que hay que aclarar con la gente que brinde el predio
<unimix> deberian apoyar con publicidad por cuenta propia a la promocion del acontecimiento
<unimix> y lo mas importante: deben comulgar con la filosofia del SL
<PabloRubianes> o por lo menos no parecer un pastor brasilero
<unimix> sino al final se va a notar la falta de conviccion
<unimix> que fue lo que sucedio en BsAs
<unimix> Claro :)
<danielmato> Hola
<danielmato> Buenas noches
<danielmato> ya vuelvo, voy a cenar
<ratman> por
<ratman> nas daniel
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, el sitio es patrimonio publico?
<SergioMeneses> osea se va legando al siguiente team que organice?
<PabloRubianes> el sitio ahora
<PabloRubianes> esta cedido por un miembro argentino
<PabloRubianes> y el dominio lo pago uruguay
<PabloRubianes> el dominio es lo de menos
<SergioMeneses> unimix, lo de no invitar a lso alumnos es falla... falta de compromiso
<PabloRubianes> pero el sitio se hablo de pasarlo a otro lado
<unimix> aclaro: el hosting esta cedido por un miembro de ubuntu-ar pero el dominio es uruguayo
<unimix> si, tengo varias alternativas en vista para hostear el site
<SergioMeneses> unimix, bueno se puede pasar el material
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, igual es sitio lo hicimos entre todo
<SergioMeneses> eso no es problema
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, ++
<unimix> igualmente la idea es que ciertas cosas que se vayan haciendo queden como legado patrimonil para las demas sedes
<PabloRubianes> igual algo a mejorar es que el sitio, la lista de presentadores y esas cosas no se atrasen por malos entendidos
<unimix> creo que se impone una organizacion grupal responsable para evitar esos desencuentros
<PabloRubianes> unimix, sobretodo la participacion activa de la proxima edicion en la que se organiza
<PabloRubianes> asi toma experiencia
<SergioMeneses> unimix, claro eso era lo que queria saber
<PabloRubianes> nosotros hicimos pila de cosas dede montevideo
<unimix> si, a eso me referia con el termino "responsable"
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, unimix existe un sitio en LP para la ubuconla? como proyecto? allí se podría poner los archivos y demas para compartirlos 
<PabloRubianes> si pero lo que hay
<PabloRubianes> es el html pelado
<unimix> tal cual .... mas alla del tamaño y/o cantidad de cosas realizadas, la idea es que con el tiempo se vayan sumando colaboradores de cada team
<PabloRubianes> que fue lo que me dio para hacer en el apuro
<PabloRubianes> este a;o si conseguimos un servidor
<PabloRubianes> la idea es hacer una aplicacion que se mantenga con el tiempo
<unimix> por eso le comentaba a PabloRubianes que desde BsAs vamos a apoyar a full la organizacion del 2013, empezando por nuestro dios GEZ :)
<PabloRubianes> y se fue
 * PabloRubianes llora
 * ratman no se si sorvapero si necesitan esta el hosting que usa CLD
<ratman> sorvapero = sirva pero 
<PabloRubianes> ratman, pero estariamos en la misma posicion de ahora
<PabloRubianes> la idea es que no haya que prestar uno
<unimix> mi sugerencia inicial es que tratemos de focalizarnos en aquellas tareas que nos son inespecificas
<unimix> o sea todo aquello no tecnico que es lo que mas nos cuesta
<unimix> no tecnico y no tan concreto materialmente hablando
<PabloRubianes> hay que poner fecha
<PabloRubianes> y diria de hacer un cronograma
<unimix> ejemplos: publicidad y difusion, organizacion del CFC, evaluacion de las charlas, convocatoria de oradores, sponsorship, condiciones y detalles propios del lugar donde se desarrollaran las jornadas
<unimix> en este ultimo punto casi nos comemos un sapo grande como una casa. La U Austral nos querian literalmente robar dinero por nada a cambio
<PabloRubianes> aca el local en un 99.9999999% va a ser estatal
<PabloRubianes> todas las opciones son estatales que tenes habladas
<unimix> como ya me tenian podrido, intente llevarlos hasta la ultima instancia, cuando ya no habia margen de maniobra para cambios, y Edu Zuñiga les dijo que no pagariamos nada de lo que nos querian cobrar
<unimix> esto nos paso por inocentes y confiados, por esoo hago incapie en los detalles con los que ofrecen el lugar
<unimix> para evitar malas y desagradables sorpresas
<PabloRubianes> claro
<danielmato> volvi
<unimix> volviendo a la planificacion, creo que hoy es mas facil con una experiencia hecha, reciente
<unimix> sobre esa planificacion se podrian armar los equipos de trabajo segun las tareas a desarrollar
 * SergioMeneses se cayo =/
<PabloRubianes> tendriamos que tener una fecha
<PabloRubianes> 6 y 7 junio?
<unimix> y distribuirlas segun se puedan hacer a distancia o personalmente (mas o menos como hicimos para este año)
<PabloRubianes> feriados o algo raro?
<unimix> por aqui, nada raro para esas fechas
<unimix> por lo menos por ahora
<PabloRubianes> con una fecha podemos empezar a preguntar por lugares
<danielmato> PabloRubianes, las opciones no son muchas Antel o IM
<PabloRubianes> por ahora
<ratman> hay 
<ratman> parainfo de la universidad
<unimix> si, pero seria interesante manejarnos con un periodo en lugar de fechas concretas
<PabloRubianes> con lo que salieron las sillas lo podrian prestar
<danielmato> Antel está bastante jugado a lubuntu y la IM tiene instalado Ubuntu...
<unimix> es decir "entre el x de y mes y el n del mes m"
<PabloRubianes> si 
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, danielmato unimix una pregunta acerca de la edicion de la ubucon de este año, porque no invitaron a los de tuxinfo? ...si no fue asi porque no los vi :S
<PabloRubianes> podria ser el fin de semana del 31 y 1ro o el 6 y 7 junio 2013
<danielmato> me parece un buen momento para definir un cronograma
<PabloRubianes> el fin de semana despues del 6 y 7 es feria largo aca
<ratman> Pable el 6 o 7
<unimix> SergioMeneses, eso te lo contesto en privado
<ratman> para mi 
<PabloRubianes> ratman, para mi tambien
<ratman> razon muchos cobran antes de esa fecha
<PabloRubianes> ademas es mejor poder solo un mes
<PabloRubianes> en los afiches
<PabloRubianes> sino tenes que poner mayo y junio
<PabloRubianes> un detaller pero ocupa mas lugar
<danielmato> +1
<SergioMeneses> unimix, ok
<danielmato> con la fecha "definida" ya podemos mangue... digo, pedir local
<PabloRubianes> entonces le pregunto a ismael por la IMM el 6 y 7
<danielmato> sip
<PabloRubianes> anotado
<ratman> pablo entendistes el otro lugar que dije
<PabloRubianes> si
<danielmato> ese es plan b o c
<ratman> ok
<PabloRubianes> el paraninfo con sus sillas carisimas
<PabloRubianes> :P
<ratman> para m B
<ratman> porque esta en 18
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> antel es el c
<PabloRubianes> por lugar
<ratman> si bien no se si es bueno 
<danielmato> +1
<ratman> pero la ubicacion me parece importante
<unimix> el paraninfo es publico o privado ?
<ratman> universidad de la republica
<ratman> publica
<PabloRubianes> publico
<unimix> excelente
<ratman> pero no se hay que ver si el lugar se resta 
<ratman> eso no lo se el parainfo si pero no se el resto 
<ratman> resta es presta
<ratman> el letra p anda mal 
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, unimix depende
<PabloRubianes> imagen explicativa http://www.universidad.edu.uy/resources/5/5/1/9_73a2f8d2a6704f9/5519scr_f1eea95d7d4767e.jpg
<PabloRubianes> paraninfo
<SergioMeneses> a que lo van a enfocar?
<SergioMeneses> serán como talleres, charlas, algo como la uds?
<ratman> pero lo ideal para mi es la IMM
<danielmato> esta barbaro para un hilo solo, si hay más de uno, no se que comodidades de salones tiene cercanos a el...
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, eso parece el congreso de la republica
<ratman> esperemos que salga la IMM
<danielmato> que pasa con la biblioteca nacional???
<ratman> es la mejor
<PabloRubianes> IMM = http://www.alejandrocorchs.com/images/thumbs/0000247.jpeg
<PabloRubianes> ademas la IMM tiene el salon azul (foto)
<PabloRubianes> y el salon dorado
<danielmato> pasando en limpio, aspiraciones:
<SergioMeneses> que la IMM?
<ratman> sip hay 3 auditorios es ideal
<danielmato> 1 - IM / 2 - Paraninfo / 3 - Antel
<EduardoR> hola a todos!
<danielmato> hola EduardoR 
<PabloRubianes> igual si sale antel tampoco es para ponerse mal
<PabloRubianes> tiene mucha onda
<PabloRubianes> :P
<ratman> sip 
<ratman> es verdad 
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, en eventos anteriores cuanta gente han congregado?
<ratman> pero la ubicacion es a tranmano 
<danielmato> 1 - IM / 2 - Paraninfo / 3 - Antel
<ratman> un poc 
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, 100 nosotros solos
<PabloRubianes> y por fiesta lanzamiento
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, excelente
<ratman> umm puedo nombrar otro lado 
<SergioMeneses> :)
<ratman> ??
<PabloRubianes> ratman, dale
<ratman> o confundiria
<PabloRubianes> todo suma
<ratman> la torre de los profecionales
<PabloRubianes> pero es privado
<ratman> o como se llame
<ratman> sip ese es un tema
<ratman> pero bueno preguntar no nos cobran 
<ratman> como 4 posibilidad
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, aca tenemos que si podemos difundir en el estados
<PabloRubianes> estado
<EduardoR> me gustan los profesionales, está d+
<PabloRubianes> a todos los profesores del pais les puede interesar
<unimix> en la Autral no nos cobraron por preguntar pero despues nos quisieron pasar las factura hasta por el aire que se consumiria
<PabloRubianes> ya que les dieron maquinas y no capacitacion
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, solo por el cartel en la puerta
<PabloRubianes> es mejor IMM
<ratman> sip 
<ratman> idem que el parainfo los dos tienen fachada a 18 
<ratman> dejamso un buen cartel 1 mes antes
<ratman> hehee
<EduardoR> soñá que es gratis tambien
<danielmato> una semana puede ser, un mes, esta complicado
<PabloRubianes> en la universidad no ponen carteles
<EduardoR> Sería solo conferencias o también talleres?
<PabloRubianes> en la imm 15 dias antes
<ratman> 15 sirven
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, depende quien las de
<danielmato> en la uni los unicos que ponen carteles son los gremialistas... y corremos con el riesgo de un paro por alguna cosa...
<EduardoR> en la IMM tambien
<PabloRubianes> no 
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, no pasas por la iMM?
<PabloRubianes> los eventos ponen carteles
<EduardoR> mmm, no
<danielmato> che, puedo preguntar que pasa con el radisson...
<PabloRubianes> ahora hay uno de un congreso medico
<PabloRubianes> danielmato, hay que dejar mucha guita
<danielmato> dejame consultar
<PabloRubianes> igual me parece que es enorme para nuestras espectativas
<danielmato> ya estoy haciendo gestión...
<PabloRubianes> ahi metes 1000 tipos
<danielmato> tienen salones chicos tambien
<unimix> un cartel a la calle no esta gravado con algun arancel municipal, cmo si fuera publicidad en la via publica ?
<PabloRubianes> unimix, si lo pones en la municipalidad no
<PabloRubianes> :P
<EduardoR> no creo , es un evento. Cobran por pintar todo un auto o un cartel fijoç
<EduardoR> me gustaría hacer algo de talleres, en lugar de una segundo hilo de  charla técnica
<unimix> Averiguen por las dudas pero sin avivar giles (o sea, no les den la idea de que puedan cobrar por algo asi :) )
<EduardoR> aunque sea por WiFi
<EduardoR> y con las máquinas de los propios visitantes
<PabloRubianes> es si
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, unimix EduardoR virusuy y por cuantos dias será el evento?
<PabloRubianes> hay que tener internet
<SergioMeneses> me perdi en esa parte
<PabloRubianes> 2
<SergioMeneses> o me desconecte
<EduardoR> cualquiera se aparece con un notebook, y se puede hacer algo en virtual
<SergioMeneses> ok ok
<PabloRubianes> 6 y 7 junio
<unimix> EduardoR, ojo con los tiempos. Los talleres dan para bastante mas que 45 minutos
<EduardoR> y que den
<EduardoR> quien te apura?
<unimix> y si la gente lleva maquinas hay que pensar en como se controla el ingreso y mas el egreso
<danielmato> paren, paren, paren, paren
<danielmato> a no irse por las ramas
<danielmato> primero lo primero
<unimix> nadie, pero tiene que ver con una cuestion de articulacion del desarrollo de actividades
<danielmato> hay que tener el lugar físico, despues vemos que actividades y como se pueden hacer
<unimix> conincido
<EduardoR> seguro que aún está disponible Bellas Artes
<unimix> pero la gente del lugar fisico va a preguntar que idea tenemos para desarrollar actividades en el lugar
<danielmato> bellas artes es un buen lugar
<EduardoR> en FLISoL patinamos, pero por poco
<unimix> asi que de minima un borrador hay que tener
<ratman> danielmato, para mi tya ta descartado 
<danielmato> que tal si definimos el tema local primero
<ratman> porque no abria compromiso con la fecha
<ratman> te la pueden cambiar la semana antes
 * ratman malos recuerdos
<danielmato> hagamos gestiones esta semana con IM, Antel y UdelaR y despues vemos, si esos no funcan, entonces buscar alternativas
<unimix> +1
<danielmato> si uno de esos tres pica, entonces vemos con que infraestructura contamos, y construimos charlas y talleres en base a eso
<EduardoR> lo que dudo que alguien tenga una agenda  del 2013...
<danielmato> ya se que estamos en UY, pero soñar no cuesta nada...
<unimix> EduardoR, no importa, ya vas anticipando el calendario
<danielmato> de ultima tengo lugar, es un poco trasmano (muy) pero ta...
<unimix> PabloRubianes, mandaste el mail por el sponsorship de Canonical ?
<EduardoR> Le reglamos la agenda con la fecha ya marcada
<danielmato> en realidad queda de donde el diablo perdio el poncho, dos o tres cuadras mas...
<EduardoR> Y tenemos el muse quizás, pero para mi es chico
<danielmato> Que pasa con la Católica, es opción o no? Puedo hacer gestiones...
<ratman> podria
<ratman> umm
<ratman> pero lo que no me gusta
<danielmato> como opcion f o g
<ratman> es que es un poco casado con ms
<ratman> para mi 
<unimix> pasamos del Diablo a la Catolica. Esto esta muy mistico :)
<EduardoR> jajaja
<danielmato> tengo dias asi...
<EduardoR>  y el museo ?
<danielmato> ORT ni lo mencione por eso...
<danielmato> el museo me gusta
<danielmato> para, para, para
<EduardoR> y es mas chico que el museo
<danielmato> describí las comodidades con las que se podría contar
<EduardoR> en el museo hay una sola sala para 140 creo
<danielmato> conozco la sala de eventos
<danielmato> hay más salones?????
<PabloRubianes> unimix, no, te iba a pedir el que vos mandaste como base
<unimix> PabloRubianes, ya te lo paso
<EduardoR> y no hay mucho mas
<EduardoR> afuera se puede hacer algo
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, el museo es chico pero lindo
<danielmato> pensa en junio, y pensa en posibilidades de lluvia...
<danielmato> a mi no me afecta el frio, pero...
<EduardoR> en donde se estacionan las motos hay espacio
<EduardoR> el sábado un taller afuera, está perfecto
<PabloRubianes> no
<danielmato> a mi el museo me gusta
<EduardoR> pero tempranoli, no las 18
<PabloRubianes> es un delirio el 7 de junio tener la gente afuera
<danielmato> pero, si hace frio o llueve se complica la operativa
<PabloRubianes> todo bien pero no da
<EduardoR> y para esa fecha hasta fibra tenemos
<PabloRubianes> si es en el museo es como para tener un hilo solo
<danielmato> EduardoR, el museo cuenta con alguna otra sala? aunque no este equipada
<danielmato> sala o salon, con sillas
<EduardoR> no hay mas nada
<danielmato> ok
<ratman> una carpa
<ratman> y listo 
<EduardoR> depende demasiado de que exposición exista en ese momento
<danielmato> y que pasa si solo se hace un hilo?
<EduardoR> son 2 días
<EduardoR> 2 hilos con 2 días lo veo difícil de conseguir gente que hable
<PabloRubianes> si eso es verdad
<PabloRubianes> unimix, no te parece que tuvimos problemas con eso
<PabloRubianes> lo unico es, si por esas casualidades el museo nos queda chico?
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, EduardoR danielmato virusuy unimix envien todos los correos ya por la lista de ubucon
<PabloRubianes> si
<danielmato> ok
<EduardoR> quepasó?
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, decia si nos queda chica la sala
<EduardoR> había que avisar en la lista de UbuConLA, verdad
<PabloRubianes> yo mande mails a la listas de uy y ar y avise a SergioMeneses 
<PabloRubianes> pero si hay que usar la lista de ubuconla
<unimix> hay que usar todas las vias de comunicacion disponibles
<unimix> pero lo que se charla especificamente de la organizacion tiene que ir en la lista de ubuconla
<EduardoR> si, la sala nos queda chica.  Y si queda chica festejamos!!!
<unimix> conincido con EduardoR
<EduardoR> "Desbordados de público se realizá UbuConLA..."
<EduardoR> ..realizó...
<PabloRubianes> jajajaja
<EduardoR> "... a pedido del público se repite la semana siguiente ..."  :P
<PabloRubianes> jjajajaja
<PabloRubianes> no es mala
<PabloRubianes> en nuestro mejor evento la sala esa no la llenamos
<PabloRubianes> podria ser
<PabloRubianes> ademas tiene todo lo necesario
 * ratman se perdio 
 * ratman piensa en locomocion 
<PabloRubianes> ratman, el museo de EduardoR 
<EduardoR> sip
<PabloRubianes> estamos igual que antel en eso no?
<ratman> sip 
<ratman> eso es verdad
<EduardoR> en que?
<unimix> ANtel esta muuuy bueno pero hay que considerar la logistica para mover gente desde y hacia
<EduardoR> no vas a comparar Antel en una zona de fábricas con el PArque Rodó y Pocito
<unimix> ademas es un lugar que entiendo la gente identifica con SL, o me equivoco ?
<EduardoR> Creo que es mas "San Telmo" que el Centro
<EduardoR> Si Antel es mas tecno, pero no muchos piensan en las salas de actos, mas bien en trámites odiosos
<PabloRubianes> si es mejor ir al museo que a antel
<EduardoR> Y es solo eso, salís de allí y no hay nada
<PabloRubianes> en terminos logisticos
<unimix> es un punto a favor que el lugar sea identificado como alineado con el SL
<ratman> tambien pienso en algo 
<unimix> por parte de la gente en general
<ratman> hemso usado mucho antel 
<EduardoR> en el museo se hicieron ya varios eventos de Ubuntu y un Software Freedom Day
<PabloRubianes> y el taller de launchpad
<PabloRubianes> y bugs days
<PabloRubianes> y el dia del jardin
 * ratman la comida podria ser un picnic
<EduardoR> sip
 * ratman perdon es la cafeina
<PabloRubianes> yo lo que digo es mirandolo
<PabloRubianes> objetivamente
<PabloRubianes> si metemos las 140 personas del museo
<PabloRubianes> yo salgo a tirar cuetes
<PabloRubianes> y la gente en la edicion de buenos aires, estuvo vergonzosa para hablar
<ratman> habra que hacer una buenas recorridas a los centros de estudio 
<danielmato> el que no puede faltar es met amor fosis !!!
<ratman> posiblemete convenga hacer micro talleres
<ratman> en alguno 
<ratman> como promocion
<danielmato> je je
<danielmato> se pueden hacer talleres de mañana, y charlas de tarde...
<PabloRubianes> unimix, vos lo tenes que traer
<PabloRubianes> no se como
 * SergioMeneses leyendo
<PabloRubianes> pero con beuno lo tienen que meter en el buquebus
<danielmato> el museo tiene mucha onda, esta en un muy buen lugar
<unimix> 140 es un muy buen numero y si el lugar logra que parezcan 250, mejor
<unimix> PabloRubianes, le mando el pasaje a la mujer de beuno y el va a tener que viajar a la fuerza :)
<danielmato> ja ja
<danielmato> beuno esta en el horno
<PabloRubianes> unimix, yo digo que los 2 me traigan al de metamorfisis
<unimix> es el precio de haber hecho lo que hizo en el 2006
<unimix> ahhh ... ahora entendi :P
<EuzkoArima> llegue tarde, leyendo y poniendome al tanto
<PabloRubianes> unimix, que paso en el 2006?
<PabloRubianes> no se
<unimix> EuzkoArima, tenes que lograr que el que dio la charla de Metamorfosis tambien viaje a Montevideo para el 2013
<PabloRubianes> y ahora no nos podes dejar asi
<danielmato> ¡¡¡ el que no puede faltar es met amor fosis !!!
<unimix> fundo ubuntu-ar y se metio con Bazaar
<EuzkoArima> che, lo de metamorfosis es en serio o en chiste ????
<unimix> es muy en serio
<unimix> lo vamos a curar de espanto en Montevideo
<EuzkoArima> si le tiro onda se engancha, creo yo al menos, el tema es después hay que .... sobrellevarlo 
<PabloRubianes> EuzkoArima, lo mamamos a grappamiel
<PabloRubianes> :P
<unimix> de eso se encargara danielmato que lo esta pidiendo desde que empezo la reunion
<EuzkoArima> y por ahi con grappamiel esa charla mejora, yo creo que si :D
<danielmato> aca tengo un par de litros de grapa
<unimix> sin hic ! duda hic !
<danielmato> miel, pa encajarle intravenoso
<danielmato> vos te lo imaginas en pedalin???
<unimix> imparable !
<danielmato> me suicido leyendo el acta fundacional del teatro solis de montevideo!!!
<PabloRubianes> jajaja
<unimix> che, no es pa'tanto ... con la guia telefonica te alcanza
<danielmato> no, hay que sufrir, sino no sirve
<PabloRubianes> bueno entonces
<PabloRubianes> para ir finalizando
<unimix> muy de Nietzche
<PabloRubianes> quedamos que mejor el 6 y 7 
<PabloRubianes> y lugar?
<PabloRubianes> como quedo el orden?
<unimix> plan A, B y C para lugares
<PabloRubianes> IMM, museo antel?
<PabloRubianes> o que orden?
<unimix> IMM usa SL ?
<PabloRubianes> ubuntu
<unimix> Plan A entonces
<unimix> digo :P
<danielmato> PabloRubianes, +1
<danielmato> IM, Museo, Antel
<unimix> alternativa al 6 y 7 si no se puede en esas fechas ?
<PabloRubianes> el fin de semana antes
<EuzkoArima> que mes ?
<unimix> Junio
<PabloRubianes> junio
<PabloRubianes> el fin de semana despues el feriado largo
<EuzkoArima> ok
<PabloRubianes> asi que olvidate
<unimix> proxima reunion ?
<PabloRubianes> y mando el mail del mangazo a mark
<PabloRubianes> lunes misma hora
<unimix> perfect
<PabloRubianes> y si quieren en -ar o en -co
<PabloRubianes> unimix, SergioMeneses decidan
<danielmato> ok
<unimix> en la semana hay que hacer ruido en las redes sociales para que la gente sepa que ya estamos laburando para el 2013
<EuzkoArima> +1
<unimix> estaria muy bueno que fuera en -co
<danielmato> por hacer ruido no se preocupen, aca esta cataplum chim pum!!!
<danielmato> ya arranco a atomizar gente
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, les copamos -co
<PabloRubianes> podemos???
<PabloRubianes> o nos metemos
<unimix> SergioMeneses, telefono en mesa de entradas :)
<unimix> Si logramso algo de participacion desde Ubuntu-co la cosa con Canonical y con el resto de la gente cambiaria notoriamente
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, unimix q pena sali a comer algo
<SergioMeneses> les leo
<SergioMeneses> si si
<SergioMeneses> de una
<SergioMeneses> de hecho hay un canal #ubuntu-co-meeting
<SergioMeneses> ese seria perfecto
<unimix> seria una vuelta de rosca importantisima
<PabloRubianes> en el que les paresca
<SergioMeneses> y tenemos bot de meeting si lo necesitan
<PabloRubianes> el lunes misma hora que hoy
<unimix> como estamos con los horarios entre ARG-UY y CO ?
<PabloRubianes> ahora son las 23:44
<SergioMeneses> yo diria q empezar a la hora de hoy
<SergioMeneses> es mejor
<PabloRubianes> si
<unimix> y que hora es esa en CO, SergioMeneses ?
<PabloRubianes> 22 UTC-3
<SergioMeneses> mira aqui son las 21:45 actualmente
<SergioMeneses> hora local
<SergioMeneses> uds nos llevan +2
<unimix> ok a tener en cuenta eso para la convocatoria
<EuzkoArima> ok, están en -5 (aca en -3) seria a las 20 de Colombia entonces (si no hice mal las cuentas )
<PabloRubianes> ya vengo....
<unimix> algun tema mas que quieran tratar antes de cerrar la reunion ?
<SergioMeneses> EuzkoArima, exacto
<PabloRubianes> volvi
<PabloRubianes> algo mas que se nos paso?
<eventurismo-8> buenas aca estoy Danielmato me conecte asi capaz que es mas facil!! jejejeje despues de tiempo...
<danielmato> dale
<unimix> creo que por hoy ya estamos.
<SergioMeneses> muchachos voy saliendo
<PabloRubianes> hable ahora o calle para siempre
<SergioMeneses> de antemano gracias por hacerme participe en la organizacion
<SergioMeneses> :D nos vemos en la proxima
<PabloRubianes> esperamos a mas colombianos :-)
<unimix> Gracias a todos por estar presentes y nos vemos el proximo lunes a las 22 hrs ARG/UY (20 CO) en ubuntu-co-meeting
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, eso si
<EuzkoArima> Ok , hasta el lunes que viene
<unimix> les hacemos precio por cantidad :P
<danielmato> salutes y hasta el lunes
<PabloRubianes> voy a comer
<PabloRubianes> volvere
<danielmato> alejandro, aguanta un ratito, a que vuelva pablo y hablamos bien el tema
<eventurismo-8> okis dale no hay drama aca estare
<danielmato> gracias
<eventurismo-8> de nada 
<PabloRubianes> volvi
<PabloRubianes> perdon la demora
<danielmato> no hay drama
<danielmato> eventurismo-8, esta en el tema de eventos, puede ser una buena opcion hablar con el un poco la organizacion y lo que necesitamos
<danielmato> sobre todo lo que nos esta faltando, o cosas que se necesiten conseguir
<PabloRubianes> bien
<PabloRubianes> siempre fallamos en publicidad 
<PabloRubianes> por ejempli
<PabloRubianes> ejemplo
<eventurismo-8> todo lo que neseciten puedo ir vienedo... me dedicoa organizar congresos
<eventurismo-8> ejemplo el lugar 
<eventurismo-8> la prensa 
<eventurismo-8> difucion
<eventurismo-8> coordinacion general 
<eventurismo-8> buscar el lugar
<eventurismo-8> prensa no hay drama 
<eventurismo-8> hasta se puede hacer un lanzamiento
<PabloRubianes> el presupuesto es acotado
<PabloRubianes> je
<eventurismo-8> trabajo de cero peso siempre no hay drama
<eventurismo-8> estiy acostumbrado
<eventurismo-8> no tengo problema en ayudarlos y organizarlo
<PabloRubianes> genial
<PabloRubianes> gracias
<eventurismo-8> de nada 
<PabloRubianes> mas que nada es que hay temas que no son los nuestros y seguro la pifiamos siempre
<eventurismo-8> y la verdad me encanta el desafio
<eventurismo-8> bueno entonces lo mas facil es ustedes pasen la idea y caracteristicas del evento y voy guiandolos y gestionando cosas...
<eventurismo-8> como ser lugar debe ser con tres salas segun me dijo danielmato... o algo asi no???
<danielmato> el lugar creo que ya esta medio definido
<danielmato> igual no viene mal tener opciones
<eventurismo-8> ok cual seria el lugar??
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> mira dijimos que o la IMM o el museo de arte del parque rodo
<PabloRubianes> el problema que la gente es vergonzosa para dar charlas asi que 1 o 2 hilos va a haber
<eventurismo-8> ok opcion c por cualquier cosa Museo del Carnaval yo averiguo por las dudas...
<eventurismo-8> la imm la conseguen sin costo???
<PabloRubianes> no se
<PabloRubianes> el museo si
<eventurismo-8> ok me gusto lo del museo
<eventurismo-8> ok nesecitan alojamientos, transffers y comidas  para extranjeros tamnbien no?
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> lo que no sabemos cuantos vienen
<PabloRubianes> necesitariamos algo bueno y barato no danielmato 
<eventurismo-8> ok eso igual hay tiempo pero voy a ir cotizando 
<PabloRubianes> me comi el ?
<danielmato> sip
<eventurismo-8> okis!!
<eventurismo-8>  una consulta el evento va a tener web propia y se puede en el museo poner stands de sponsors???
<PabloRubianes> www.ubuconla.org
<PabloRubianes> esa es la web
<PabloRubianes> tiene lo de la edicion pasada
<danielmato> igual te sirve de base para mostrar el evento
<eventurismo-8> excelente la miro la web, lo otro digo para buscar alguna empresa que ponga $$$
<eventurismo-8> exactooo
<PabloRubianes> esta canonical
<PabloRubianes> que estoy mandandole el mail para perdir sponsore
<PabloRubianes> o
<eventurismo-8> ok excelente eso 
<PabloRubianes> pero si
<PabloRubianes> los sponsors de la vez pasada
<PabloRubianes> se les ofrecio
<PabloRubianes> logo en el sitio
<PabloRubianes> stand y dar publicidad en el evento
<PabloRubianes> banners y esas cosas
<eventurismo-8> exactooo 
<PabloRubianes> no se si mucho mas
<PabloRubianes> pero ponele
<PabloRubianes> habia una marca de laptops que queria poner un stand y como todas las maquinas eran win
<PabloRubianes> no los dejamos
<PabloRubianes> solo en eso es el filtro
<danielmato> ni win ni mac... puede ser cualquier linux
<eventurismo-8> si eso esta clarisimo el win no wntra 
<eventurismo-8> ok  entiendo
<danielmato> mac tampoco
<eventurismo-8> ok 
<PabloRubianes> y linux si es ubuntu mejor ;P
<PabloRubianes> jeje
<danielmato> sip
<eventurismo-8> pero articulos si no??
<PabloRubianes> si tienen soporte si
<danielmato> no estaria de mas, si se puede organizar un coffe break
<PabloRubianes> ponele hay impresoras samsung que vienen hasta con el cd de drivers para ubuntu
<PabloRubianes> eso si
<PabloRubianes> porque ta son compatibles con todo
<PabloRubianes> danielmato, la compre una laser con cd de drivers de ubuntu
<danielmato> impresoras samsung, si no me equivoco las trae romis-nelimar, capaz que les interesa, estan atras de la IMM
<eventurismo-8> ok todo lo compatible con linux o con soporte linux y mejor si es ubuntu ... 
<danielmato> ya vi la interfaz web que tienen, son espectaculares
<eventurismo-8> la pagina esta muy buena 
<danielmato> y si, no hay que olvidar que es UbuConLA
<PabloRubianes> danielmato, aparte tienen mobile press con android // baba //
<danielmato> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<PabloRubianes> eventurismo-8, la pagina la hice en 2 dias
<danielmato> ojo, cualquier cosa que sea compatible con linux, es compatible con ubuntu...
<PabloRubianes> esta horrible
<danielmato> salto el modesto
<PabloRubianes> tuvimos problemas con la gente que la iba a hacer en wordpress
<PabloRubianes> y eso fue la de emergencia en un finde sin dormir
<PabloRubianes> :P
<eventurismo-8> bueno eso despues lo ven ustedes el tema es tener pagina que puedan informarse la gente 
<eventurismo-8> una cosa hay que definir cronograma del congresso
<eventurismo-8> temas a tocar
<PabloRubianes> eso es depende de las charlas
<eventurismo-8> osea solo el esqueleto 
<PabloRubianes> lo que si
<PabloRubianes> es que el viernes es temas coorporativos o empresa o pyme
<PabloRubianes> el sabado comunitario tecnico
<eventurismo-8> ok eso es un comienzo
<eventurismo-8> excelente las fechas son junio y dias???
<PabloRubianes> 6 y 7 junio 2013
<PabloRubianes> o el fin de semana antes
<danielmato> yo no le veo el drama de que diga 30 de mayo y 1 de junio...
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> yo decia porque me parece mejor
<PabloRubianes> 6 y 7 junio
<PabloRubianes> que 31 mayo y 1 junio
<PabloRubianes> pero de rompe
<danielmato> es más facil de manejar, eso es cierto, ojo 6 y 7 de junio está buenisimo
<eventurismo-8> fin de mes no recomiendo (opinion)
<danielmato> es más coherente la fecha
<danielmato> ademas esta lo de que la gente no cobró
<eventurismo-8> la gente de uy no cbro un 1 de mes
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> y esperamos que del interior vengan
<PabloRubianes> tambien
<PabloRubianes> aparte de la gente de afuera
<PabloRubianes> esta vez era la primera y fuimos 4 pero creo que con el diario del lunes hoy iria mucho mas gente
<eventurismo-8> si van a venir si publicitamos desde ahora 
<danielmato> sip
<PabloRubianes> con el lugar confirmado
<PabloRubianes> ya podemos empezar a largarlo en redes sociales
<PabloRubianes> y eso
<danielmato> yo pienso que aunque no este seguro el lugar, como igual tenemos plan de reserva seguro, o sea el museo, se puede ir arrancando
<eventurismo-8> exactooo
<danielmato> 6 y 7 de junio - UbuConLA - 2013 - Montevideo - Uruguay
<eventurismo-8> si otra cosa yo lo paso a mi web y redes tambien 
<eventurismo-8> lo que nesecito una descripcion de lo que se trata breve para armar un comunicado de prensa y cartas de solicitud de apoyo 
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR,  dijo algo que tenia un sponsor para los breaks para algo de comer
<PabloRubianes> eso mismo
<PabloRubianes> te busco porque por algun lado quedo la carta de prensa de arg
 * PabloRubianes busc
<PabloRubianes> a
<eventurismo-8> te paso si queres formatos que uso yo y las modificas ???
<eventurismo-8> te lo tiro por mail si queres??
<PabloRubianes> dale
<PabloRubianes> ya consegui lo de argentina
<PabloRubianes> los logos y eso los va a hacer Grafica Libre de arg
<danielmato> son unos capos
<PabloRubianes> son los que hicieron todo lo de esta vez 
<PabloRubianes> no se si viste el intro que hicieron
<danielmato> esta en la pagina de ubuconla
<eventurismo-8> ok la voy a chusmear
<danielmato> bueno chicos, estoy liquidado, la grippe me tiene mal... nos hablamos mañana
<PabloRubianes> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6MCBDenb2bs
<danielmato> bytes
<PabloRubianes> chau danielmato 
<PabloRubianes> avisa del sabado
<PabloRubianes> ellos tambien hicieron los badges para el evento
<PabloRubianes> con el programa
<PabloRubianes> y toda la grafica
<eventurismo-8> bien...o sea la grafica usan la misma...
<PabloRubianes> lo que ellos nos den
<PabloRubianes> otro problema es que nadie es grafico aca en uru
<PabloRubianes> por lo menos en la comunidad
<PabloRubianes> yo soy desarrollador
<PabloRubianes> asi que dependemos de ellos
<PabloRubianes> y como son geniales ni chitamos
<eventurismo-8> dejame ver yo trabajo con una disenadora pero cobra igual le voy a tirar a ver que me dice
<PabloRubianes> ellos ya dieron el si para esta edicion
<PabloRubianes> asi que no te preocupes
<eventurismo-8> ok
<eventurismo-8> resumen debo pasarte el mail con los formatos, fechas confirmadas no?? y bueno apenas me envies los textos nos movemos aunque ya se puede difundir con lo que tenemos...
<PabloRubianes> dale 
<PabloRubianes> en cuanto tenga un rato libre te armo eso
<eventurismo-8> ok excelente
<eventurismo-8> otra es pensaron en pedir auspicio a algun ministerio???
<PabloRubianes> si pero hay que ver como se hacer
<eventurismo-8> a cual??? 
<eventurismo-8> yo lo tramito no es nada complicado
<PabloRubianes> :S
<PabloRubianes> supongo que educacion
<PabloRubianes> los profesores de liceo son un publico que les puede servir
<PabloRubianes> las magallanes (plan ceibal) tienen ubuntu
<eventurismo-8> ok lo pedimos...no hay drama
<eventurismo-8> entonces el plan ceibal debemos involucrarlo de alguna forma 
<eventurismo-8> pienso y les tiro ideas
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> eso tendriamos que hablarlo con EduardoR que es el que mas esta en el tema
<eventurismo-8> ok 
<PabloRubianes> pero lo hablo y te aviso
<eventurismo-8> ok dale 
<PabloRubianes> supongo que ma;ana lo encuentro aca
<eventurismo-8> ok yo manana me conecto entonces 
<PabloRubianes> dale
<PabloRubianes> bueno muchas gracias!
<PabloRubianes> ma;ana la seguimos
<PabloRubianes> ya se hizo medio tarde
<eventurismo-8> dale de nada y las ordenes!!! \
<PabloRubianes> hasta ma;ana saludos
<eventurismo-8> nos hablamos manana... saludos
#ubuntu-uy 2012-07-11
<ratman> holsa
<eventurismo-8> quit
<somosbarrigas> buenas noches
<ratman> nas
<somosbarrigas> me estoy haciendo pregunta
<ratman> cual
<somosbarrigas> se me acaba de ocurrir cómo, me avergüenza es tonta
<somosbarrigas> quiero que mi explorador de archivos sea thunar y no nautilus
<somosbarrigas> probé con la solución que había pensado y no funcionó
<somosbarrigas> la consigna está en pie
<ratman> umm
<somosbarrigas> seguí este tuto para llegar por la inversa http://ubuntu-cosillas.blogspot.com.es/2010/11/nautilus-no-nos-abre-las-carpetas-sino.html
<somosbarrigas> pero no 
<ratman> yo taba leyendo esto 
<ratman> http://misandanzasengnulinux.wordpress.com/2008/08/11/thunar-como-gestor-de-archivos-por-defecto-en-gnome/
<ratman> pero es para gnome
<ratman> jeje
<somosbarrigas> pruebo, yo uso gnome shell
#ubuntu-uy 2012-07-12
<EduardoR> PabloRubianes, UbuConLA sería viernes 7 y sábado 8 de junio 2013 ? dijeron 6 y 7 y a mi me da que es jueves y viernes
<EduardoR> o es un bug del calendario de Ubuntu
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, julio
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, no no 7 y 8
<EduardoR> era eso!
<EduardoR> domingo y lunes?
<EduardoR> vie y sab sería junio
<EduardoR> tomando mi último starbucks :(
<PabloRubianes> yo lo tengo super guardado
 * PabloRubianes tenia otro de cuando fue a ver a roge
<PabloRubianes> r
#ubuntu-uy 2012-07-13
<PabloRubianes> buenas
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: hola
<virusuy> mucho gusto
<PabloRubianes> que tal?
<virusuy> bienvenido al canal
<virusuy> sos nuevo?
<PabloRubianes> hace un tiempo estoy tratando de ver que es esto de ubuntu
<PabloRubianes> pero mucho no me animo
<PabloRubianes> hay que pagar algo?
<virusuy> si
<virusuy> vas al abitab mas cercano
<virusuy> haces un deposito a nombre "Gonchi"
<virusuy> te paso la cedula por interno
<PabloRubianes> dale dale
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, http://elobservador.com.uy/noticia/228013/mc-donald39s-lanza-tutorial-para-preparar-la-big-mac/
<PabloRubianes> mira eso
<virusuy> nahhh
<PabloRubianes> si la hamburguesa les quedara asi
<virusuy> vo, tengo esa foto del bug de burguer king
<PabloRubianes> les compro una por dia
<PabloRubianes> misa misa
<PabloRubianes> mira
<PabloRubianes> pasala!!!!
<virusuy> jajajajaj
<virusuy> va por face
<PabloRubianes> dale
<virusuy> osea
<virusuy> wtf mcdonald canada
<virusuy> estan locos ?
<PabloRubianes> algo secreto tienen que tener
<PabloRubianes> igual esa esta mejor que la de aca
<PabloRubianes> jjajaa
<virusuy> jajajaja se
<virusuy> salado
<PabloRubianes> subiste la foto?
<virusuy> not yet
<virusuy> va
<virusuy> fue por mail PabloRubianes 
<PabloRubianes> chan!!!
<virusuy> jajajaja
<virusuy> muy salado
<PabloRubianes> enorme
<virusuy> dice que en MCD URU tambien pasa.
<virusuy> me lo dice gente que labura ahi 
<virusuy> las lechugas no compradas ya prontas para tirar
<virusuy> arriba de la hamburguesa
<virusuy> y se les han escapado animalitos jajaja
<PabloRubianes> y si
<PabloRubianes> hoy cuando sali estaba abierto
<virusuy> jajajaja
<PabloRubianes> sabes por donde se pasan la denuncia no?
<PabloRubianes> brb
<PabloRubianes> comida!!!!!!!!!!
<virusuy> jajajaja
<virusuy> llamaron a bromatologia y defensa el consumidor
<virusuy> pero pufff. al pedo
<PabloRubianes> me imagino virusuy eso no sirve
<virusuy> justamente
<PabloRubianes> je
#ubuntu-uy 2012-07-14
<virusuy> CarlosNeyPastor: buenas!
<CarlosNeyPastor> Buenas virusuy
<CarlosNeyPastor> ¿cómo estas?
<virusuy> todo bien, vos ?
<CarlosNeyPastor> bien, peleando con una HP EliteBook 8460p 
<CarlosNeyPastor> que no le anda nada
<CarlosNeyPastor> y adoptando una mascota nueva
<CarlosNeyPastor> vos?
<virusuy> una mascota nueva ?
<CarlosNeyPastor> Si, lo mas extraño...
<CarlosNeyPastor> Fui a tirar la basura y me encontre con un hamster
<CarlosNeyPastor> en la bolqueta
<CarlosNeyPastor> antes que se muera o lo coma algun gato me lo traje a casa
<CarlosNeyPastor> soy un desastre
<virusuy> jajajaj
<virusuy> tu novia contentaza me imagino
<CarlosNeyPastor> aunque no lo creas
<CarlosNeyPastor> si
<CarlosNeyPastor> ahora esta trabajando 
<CarlosNeyPastor> y esta re anciosa por llegar a conocerlo :P
<CarlosNeyPastor> jajajaj
<virusuy> jajaja
<virusuy> que de mas
<virusuy> ya tiene nombre?
<CarlosNeyPastor> no, por el momento no,estoy esperando que llegue mi novia para ver que nombre le ponemos
<CarlosNeyPastor> va por votación
<CarlosNeyPastor> entre mi madre, mi novia y yo
<CarlosNeyPastor> je je je
<virusuy> jajajaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> ajaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> viste como es
<CarlosNeyPastor> virusuy me voy a comer
<CarlosNeyPastor> en un ratito ando por acá nuevamente
<virusuy> dale
<virusuy> abrazo
#ubuntu-uy 2012-07-15
<fede> Hola! :D Alguien me puede dar algun consejo por favor? Quiero aportar al softwae libre odio el software privativo y muchas veces eh vuelto a windows por problemas de drivers, puede alguine por favor ayudarme y solucionar esto de una veez asi me quedo para siempre con ubuntu? les agradeceria mucho
<dylan66> pregunta si alguien sabe respondera
<fede> Me anda todo lento cuando instalo Ubuntu, hasta el cambio de fondo me anda trancado, no anda fluido, tengo una ati hd 6750 de 1 gb y un procesador de 4 nucleos de 3.0 amd, es buena maquina, no puedo encontrar mi driver, instalo el de lapagina oficial y me anda peor todavia, y tengo unos auriculares logitech g35 que suenan horrible solo en linux, es muy raro
<dylan66> 1 giga de ram n es mucho
<dylan66> usa algun escritorio liviano
<dylan66> a entendi mal un giga de tarjeta grafica
<fede> tengo 4 gb de ram
<dylan66> eso tendria que andar a full
<fede> me andan los ultimos juegos en qwindows pero oeta graficadio usar windows, pero ubuntu me anda super mal no puedo encontrar el driver que haga que funcione bien mi tqarj
<fede> si por eso
<fede> no puedo encontrar el driver que haga funcionar bien de bien ubuntu
<fede> y el sonido suena muy muy mal con los auriculares es rarisimo
<fede> si esto se solucionaria que me encantaria me pasaria a ubuntu para siempre y chau mocosoft
<dylan66> hay mucha info en google sobre ati + ubuntu
<dylan66> no puedo ayudarte demasiado no tengo esas tarjetas
#ubuntu-uy 2013-07-08
<ubuntero> hola 
<ubuntero> soy usuario basico de ubuntu ayer instale la ultima versión 13:04 en mi netbook y se me cuelga  todo el tiempo 
<ubuntero> alguien tiene idea que puede ser 
#ubuntu-uy 2013-07-09
<nachitoxonline> hola
#ubuntu-uy 2013-07-10
<ratman> buneas
<CarlosNeyPastor> gelou ratman 
<CarlosNeyPastor> como estas?
<ratman> bien llevandolo
<CarlosNeyPastor> disculpa la demora
<CarlosNeyPastor> estoy cocinando y en la odicea de instalar 13.04 y dejarlo con todos los berretiens que uso
<CarlosNeyPastor> ratman
<CarlosNeyPastor> una pregutna
<ratman> si
<CarlosNeyPastor> donde pomo tiene la gestion de usuarios y grupos 13.04?
<ratman> cuentas de usuario 
<ratman> aunque yo prefiero la consola
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero no encuentro los grupos
<ratman>  dejame ver
<CarlosNeyPastor> quiero agregar mi usuario al grupo admin de vbox y no encuentro donde
<CarlosNeyPastor> ejecute
<CarlosNeyPastor>  sudo usermod -G vboxusers -a MIUSUARIO
<CarlosNeyPastor> u nada
<ratman> la verdad que graficamente no lo veo 
<CarlosNeyPastor> y el comando seria ese
<CarlosNeyPastor> no?
<ratman> sip 
<calisto> al fin ratman
<calisto> e pasaba algo?
<CarlosNeyPastor> no puedo 
<ratman> holas calisto 
<CarlosNeyPastor> me quema 
<ratman> no recuerodo el -a
<CarlosNeyPastor> +a?
<calisto> ratman: que paso que te desapareciste un tiempo?
<ratman> paaa si, cosas medicas
<ratman> jee
<ratman> ademas me inscribi en secundaria
<calisto> genial
<calisto> el otro dia nos presentamos al llamado de precios de la video conferencia del correo
<calisto> se presentaron 7 mas
<ratman> tantos
<ratman> uf
<calisto> hay gente que presento carpetas de 70 hojas
<ratman> bueno es parte de la cosa
<calisto> la verdad no se que pusieron
<ratman> hay gente que pega cualquier cosa
<calisto> pero si yo tuviera que leerlas, la daria por perdida 
<calisto> es que es una exageracion
<calisto> desmedida
<calisto> bueno vos estas mejor?
<ratman> CarlosNeyPastor,  usermod -a -G grupo usuario
<ratman> prueba asi 
<ratman> sip sigocon presin alta
<ratman> pero bueno 
<ratman> que le vamso a hacer
<calisto> y los medicamentos no te la bajan?
<ratman> pa no tanto 
<ratman> creo que es un tema del coresterol 
<ratman> mañaba tengo medico 
<ratman> de nuevo
<ratman> jeje 
<calisto> y si rompele las pelotas 
<ratman> seguro me dan alguna pastilla mas
<CarlosNeyPastor> permisos denegados
<calisto> hasta que te la baje a palasos
<CarlosNeyPastor> en usermod
<ratman> CarlosNeyPastor, 
<ratman> agregale el sudo 
<calisto> que es lo que quieren hacer 
<calisto> ?
<ratman> baje el coresterol 
<ratman> pero baje todos
<ratman> hasta el bueno por desgracia
<CarlosNeyPastor> jaja
<ratman> con eso se arruino la relacion
<CarlosNeyPastor> soy un paloma
<calisto> que presión tenes?
<ratman> hoy tenia 14 9 
<calisto> bueno tampoco es tan alta
<ratman> CarlosNeyPastor,  luego de agregarlo cerra y abri el usuario por si no te lo toma asi nomas
<ratman> ubuntu suele tener comportamiento a win jejee
<CarlosNeyPastor> sip estoy en eso 
<CarlosNeyPastor> estoy apagando las virtuales
<calisto> si se apago de verdad carlos... jajajaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> ahi pude 
<CarlosNeyPastor> grande ratman 
<calisto> estoy pasando 450.000 archivos con rsync sobre ssh .... la red de 100Mb/s esta a 96Mb/s clavada
<calisto> horas de horas transfiriendo....
<ratman> y si 
<calisto> estoy testeando owncloud como servidor de respaldos
<calisto> pinta bien
<calisto> espero lograr tener buena performacnce a la hora de sincronizar una vez logre pasar todos los archivos
<calisto> con pruebas con 4GB 2500 archivos a travez de  internet modificando 1 archivo chico  sincroniza en 6 segundos... nada mal
<a5t3r15m0> hola
<CarlosNeyPastor> buenas a todos
<CarlosNeyPastor> como estan?
<CarlosNeyPastor> Dr. SergioMeneses 
<SergioMeneses> calisto, saludos
<SergioMeneses> como vamos?
<CarlosNeyPastor> que sorpresa encontrarlo por aca
<CarlosNeyPastor> Bien, peleando con Ubuntu 13.04
<CarlosNeyPastor> no encuentro la los grupos para modificar de forma grafica
<CarlosNeyPastor> :P
<CarlosNeyPastor> por capricho lo quiero hacer grafico
<SergioMeneses> mmm
<SergioMeneses> no ni idea
<SergioMeneses> en usuarios y grupos?
<CarlosNeyPastor> esta usuarios 
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero no encuentro grupos
<CarlosNeyPastor> cambiaron unas cuantas cosas
<CarlosNeyPastor> rompi la cascara y sali del 12.04 LTS?
<CarlosNeyPastor> LTS!*
<SergioMeneses> o0
<SergioMeneses> jejeje
<CarlosNeyPastor> siempre ando de LTS en LTS
<CarlosNeyPastor> ahora sali y me topo con esto
<SergioMeneses> la verdad no sabria que decir... no hay apps q hagan eso?
<CarlosNeyPastor> mmmm no se
<CarlosNeyPastor> creo que no 
<CarlosNeyPastor> en realidad tendria qeu estar
<CarlosNeyPastor> hasta el 12.04 esta
<CarlosNeyPastor> 12.10 lo tengo instalado pero no lo he visto mucho
<SergioMeneses> y como se llama el q viene en el 12.04?
<CarlosNeyPastor> usuarios y grupos 
<CarlosNeyPastor> esta en configuracion 
<CarlosNeyPastor> de sistema
<CarlosNeyPastor> y en 13.04 no esta :(
<CarlosNeyPastor> me sacaron una parte de la vida
<CarlosNeyPastor> sacandome eso de ahi
<CarlosNeyPastor> sudo adduser MiUsuario Grupo y nada
<SergioMeneses> mmmm....
<SergioMeneses> el grupo debes crearlo primero segun entidendo 
<CarlosNeyPastor> sudo usermod -G -a Usuario  GRUPO 
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero tampoco
<CarlosNeyPastor> no
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo digo los que trae
<CarlosNeyPastor> por default
<CarlosNeyPastor> viste que tenes ya grupos hechos cuando lo instalas
<CarlosNeyPastor> administrador
<CarlosNeyPastor> usuarios
<CarlosNeyPastor> bla bla bla bla
<CarlosNeyPastor> eso quiero encontrar
<CarlosNeyPastor> tengo que modificar la mitad de los permisos en mi notebook y no lo encuentro
#ubuntu-uy 2013-07-14
<CarlosNeyPastor> uepa! un virusuy 
<virusuy> CarlosNeyPastor: como va ?
<CarlosNeyPastor> bien, jugando con Android en una VBox
<CarlosNeyPastor> vos?
<virusuy> aca, cuchando musica, desayunando, viendo que se hace en la tarde, y leyendo Reddit
<CarlosNeyPastor> reddit?
<CarlosNeyPastor> buen provecho...:S
<CarlosNeyPastor> a las 15:00hs desayunando?????
<virusuy> jajaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> es dura la vida del SysAdmin...
<virusuy> reddit si
<virusuy> jajaja
<virusuy> anoche me acoste tarde
<virusuy> estaba haciendo apoyo moral a gente necesitada del mismo 
<CarlosNeyPastor> ahh
<virusuy> a travez de TCP/IP
<CarlosNeyPastor> estabas haciendo cabeza
 * CarlosNeyPastor pienza que virusuy hace cosas poco usuales por momentos
<CarlosNeyPastor> piensa
<virusuy> jajaja
<virusuy> no es poco isual bo
<virusuy> poco usual*
<CarlosNeyPastor> ajjaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> lo se
<virusuy> no le aguantaste la cabeza a alguien por gtalk ?
<CarlosNeyPastor> lo hago tambien
<virusuy> es tcp/ip
<CarlosNeyPastor> si, lo hice
<virusuy> jajaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> mas por empathy cuando lo usaba
<CarlosNeyPastor> ahora uso Pidgin 
<CarlosNeyPastor> me copa mas
<virusuy> nunca me colgue a usar tipo aplicaciones asi , ni para el chat de gtalk, facebook , o lo que sea
<virusuy> no se, me resulta mucho mas comodo estar en la web mismo
<CarlosNeyPastor> ahora me canso un poco 
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero antes estaba todo el dia conectado a los chats
<CarlosNeyPastor> ahora estoy conectado casi todo el dia pero no quere decir que este del otro lado :P
<virusuy> jajaja si, yo estoy igual
<virusuy> estoy conectado por default pero puedo estar haciendo 3 millones de cosas mas interesantes que chatear
<CarlosNeyPastor> jaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> estamos igual 
<CarlosNeyPastor> por lo general me cuelgo leyendo en ASK Ubuntu (con un poco de problema porque ando a las trompadas con el ingles)
<CarlosNeyPastor> y tambien en launchpad
<virusuy> mira, si andas a las trompadas con el ingles
<virusuy> vas por el camino correcto
<virusuy> agarrarte a las trompadas es la mejor manera de aprender
<virusuy> ademas lees cosas en ingles, escrita por gente que habla ingles
<virusuy> vas a agarrar mejor practica para leer y escribir que otros de esa manera.
<CarlosNeyPastor> si 
<CarlosNeyPastor> es verdad eso
<CarlosNeyPastor> buee
<CarlosNeyPastor> me mande una traduccion de mi wiki al ingles
<CarlosNeyPastor> monumental 
<CarlosNeyPastor> toda una mañana traduciendo
<CarlosNeyPastor> y para no agobiarme deje una en español
<CarlosNeyPastor> :P
<CarlosNeyPastor> jeje
<virusuy> jajaja
<virusuy> la lei
<CarlosNeyPastor> :O
<virusuy> si te fijas, todas las frases comienzan con "I ..... "
<virusuy> una buena practica para despues es agarrar esas frases pero no comenzarlas con "I ..."
<virusuy> buscale la vuelta
<virusuy> queda mejor para leer inclusive
<CarlosNeyPastor> lo tengo en cuenta
<CarlosNeyPastor> dejame untar valor
<CarlosNeyPastor> y lo corrijo
<virusuy> jajaja
<virusuy> tranqui
<CarlosNeyPastor> virusuy, dame un rato que me llamaron para ver un PC
<virusuy> dale
<CarlosNeyPastor> ya vuelvo
<virusuy> oka
<sud0> feliz día para todos los que sean padres
<virusuy> eso ! feliz dia padres nerds !
<sud0> aprovechen este día para maratonear star wars con sus nenes :P
<virusuy> ajajaja 
<virusuy> que buena idea
<sud0> yo haría eso :_
<virusuy> jaja
<sud0> me la di de electrónico y me puse a arreglar el amplificador del bajo
<sud0> resulta que la fichita hembra del jack no es "universal", y compré cualquier cosa
<sud0> y ahora estoy inventando a lo uruguayo
<virusuy> ;jajajajaj
<virusuy> tocas ?
<sud0> seeeeh
<virusuy> tocas en alguna banda ?
<sud0> tú?
<sud0> sip
<sud0> por ahora sólo ensayamos los sábados
<virusuy> ahh
<sud0> y entre semana nos reunimos
<virusuy> yo hace un tiempo atras tocaba la bateria
<sud0> uh, qué bueno
<virusuy> que estilo tocan ?
<sud0> funk :P
<sud0> jeje
<virusuy> jajaja
<virusuy> bien de bien
<sud0> virusuy: https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/v/1001503_159718080878703_2029604187_n.jpg
<sud0> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/v/1001503_159718080878703_2029604187_n.jpg?oh=4e1ccdfe1d9192f45073a9ab63e5b065&oe=51E4D28A&__gda__=1374045162_2b922bd1755be61d825ae942979e93ed
<sud0> qué url más fea
<sud0> xD
<sud0> le tuve que poner uno aéreo
#ubuntu-uy 2014-07-07
<ratman> hola magu
<magu42> como va ratman 
<ratman> aqui llevandolo 
<ratman> y alli 
<ratman> como lo lleva le frio 
<magu42> mal mal , resfriado 
<magu42> ni me movi de casa hoy
<ratman> hay que cuidarse
<magu42> los viejitos tenemos que
<magu42> :-)
<ratman> >(
<ratman> bueno me tengo que ir al sobre
<ratman> nso vemos ma;ana
<magu42> ok
<magu42> nos leemos
<ratman> :)
<seedwalk> alguno desde gnome?
<seedwalk> 3
<seedwalk> join #gnome
<ubunterogrb> holas! Entré acá a través de la pagina (ex casi) de La Nave servicio tecnico
<ubunterogrb> quisiera contactar a los tecnicos (fans de ubuntu y Linux) de lo que era La Nave
<ubunterogrb> ya que quiero desechar este windows 7 y reemplazarlo por Linux y necesito asesoramiento de como hacerlo y que Linux optar
#ubuntu-uy 2014-07-08
<naudy> buenos dias a todos
<naudy> saludos
<naudy> o/
<ubuntero> alguien despierto ?
#ubuntu-uy 2014-07-09
<ratman> holas
<ubuntero> Buenas tardes
<ubuntero> una consulta sobre modem internet
#ubuntu-uy 2014-07-12
<seedwalk> hola
<seedwalk> hay alguien por aca?
<seedwalk> necesitaria una mano
<seedwalk> con una instalacion
<ratman> hla
<seedwalk> si alguien me puede ayudar :D
<seedwalk> hola
<seedwalk> como va?
<seedwalk> te cuento q estoy tratando de instalar ubuntugnome en una macbook
<ratman> ahi llevandolo 
<seedwalk> igual en un dia como hoy siempre estamos mejor q los brasileros q van marchando 2 a 0
<seedwalk> ;)
<ratman> sip 
<seedwalk> volviendo al  problema, no se si es por la fecuencia del monitor o q
<seedwalk> pero cuando le doy install
<seedwalk> me queda la pantalla en negro
<seedwalk> lo tengo instalado en mi pc de escritorio
<seedwalk> y anda bien de bien
<seedwalk> alguna idea q pueda ser?
<ratman> haz buscado en foros, yo nunca intente instalar en mac
<ratman> lo que puedo hacer es buscar
<seedwalk> ta estoy en eso
<ratman> a ver si hay reporte de un error similar
<seedwalk> pense q capaz desde el grub ese del instalador se podria arrreglar
<seedwalk> para ubuntu unity
<seedwalk> me dice q aprete tab
<seedwalk> y cambias unas cosas 
<seedwalk> pero el grub de este no lo trae esto
<ratman> bueno a ver si alyudo en la busqueda
<ubuntero> hola
<ubuntero> hay alguien?
<ratman> holas magu42 
<magu42> como va ra
<ratman> aca llevandolo 
<magu42> ratman
<ratman> y alli 
<magu42> todo bien , tranquilo
<ratman> yep 
<ratman> carito el server del host
<magu42> no
<magu42> realmente no
<ratman> el mio me sale 120 anuales
<magu42> es mucha guita , pero no es caro
<ratman> si lo comparo 
<ratman> es caro 
<magu42> pero donde está ?
<ratman> para el uso 
<ratman> que se le da
<ratman> por supu usa
<ratman> eje
<magu42> entonces es carisimo
<ratman> espacio ilimitado 
<ratman> dominios ilimitados
<ratman> trasnferencia ilimitada
<magu42> si está en usa no importa nada
<magu42> regalado es caro
<magu42> para alojar mi pagina web , todo bien
<magu42> para una organizacion no
<magu42> se entiende?
<ratman> ok
<ratman> yo miro precios
<ratman> en comparacio 
<ratman> no lo que aloje 
<ratman> igual 
<ratman> si miro urugauy 
<ratman> esta bien 
<magu42> si vas solo a precio , entonces alojar en usa/nsa
<magu42> Antel está demente , el precio original era como 120 por mes
<magu42> no sé a quien pretende venderle
<ratman> empresas
<ratman> no organizaciones 
<ratman> esa es la cruel realidad
<magu42> hay organizaciones muy pudientes jejeje
<ratman> si
<ratman> conosco varias
<magu42> que no es nuestro caso ;.(
<magu42> jeje
<ratman> software legal 
<ratman> ejemplo
<magu42> jeje
<magu42> slu es sin fin de lucro
<magu42> jeje
<ratman> je
<ratman> si como la ort
<ratman> o la fifa
<magu42> jajaja
<magu42> la ort es con fin de lucro , te arranca las muelas
<ratman> nop 
<ratman> formalmente 
<ratman> es sin fines
<magu42> preguntale a grinburg
<magu42> como se llame ese gil
<magu42> y a la madre , si está todavia
<ratman> jeje
<magu42> estudié ahi 
<magu42> ;.)
<ratman> :)
<magu42> quieren server en uruguay , hay que pagar el precio,  calculo que no se reuna el dinero para el primer año
<magu42> y quedará en nada
<ratman> hoy vino alguin con una duda, pero era obre un error instalando ubuntu 
<ratman> se vaa reunir
<ratman> yo la verdad ando en la lona
<magu42> acá en irc?
<ratman> sip
<magu42> hablando de irc
<ratman> <seedwalk> hay alguien por aca?
<ratman> <seedwalk> necesitaria una mano
<ratman> <seedwalk> con una instalacion
<ratman> <ratman> hla
<ratman> <seedwalk> si alguien me puede ayudar :D
<ratman> <seedwalk> hola
<ratman> <seedwalk> como va?
<ratman> <seedwalk> te cuento q estoy tratando de instalar ubuntugnome en una macbook
<ratman> parte del log
<magu42> ratman⟿ veo el log el ubuntulo12 
<ratman> a
<ratman> jeje
<magu42> no es tan facil instalar en macç
<magu42> hay que instalar refi
<magu42> o algo asi
<ratman> yo ni idea
<magu42> mac usa efi hace años
<magu42> sino ubuntu queda sin arranque
#ubuntu-uy 2014-07-13
<magu42> y usa gpt también hace años
<ratman> le pasava algo distinto 
<ratman> creo 
<magu42> si ya veo , le queda la pantalla en negro
<magu42> aparte ubuntugnome en mac
<magu42> flaco , manejate con google
<magu42> jaja
<ratman> na el flaco busco 
<ratman> pero bueno 
<magu42> si te metés en esos balurdos , tenés que estudiar y mucho
<magu42> nadie te va a decir , apretá dos teclas y listo
<ratman> mis neuronas ya no son las de antes
<ratman> ejeje
<magu42> instalan un xp y creen que pueden instalar cualquier cosa
<magu42> estudié el tema ubuntu mac hace unos años y no es tan simple
<ratman> pa pero los tiempos cambian 
<ratman> 1 a;o 
<ratman> y cambia
<magu42> mi sueño era una mac book pro aluminio con debian
<magu42> pero es muy cara esa mugre
<ratman> je
<magu42> como note nueva con lo que vale un mac usada
<magu42> compro* note nueva con lo que vale un mac usada
<ratman> sip 
<magu42> y te estoy hablando de mac/intel , si hablamos de mac/powerpc  ni te digo
<magu42> instalar algo ahi no es plis/plas
<magu42> se instala claro , como todo
<ratman> sip 
<ratman> como instalar debian potato 
<ratman> que pesadillas
<ratman> tuve
<magu42> en esa epoca yo no era nacido
<magu42> :-)
<ratman> si claro 
<magu42> arranque en lenny
<ratman> que comodo lo tuyo 
<magu42> jajaja
<magu42> sé que antes de lenny era realmente dificil
<ratman> na maso 
<magu42> yo arranqué en linux aparir de lo facil 2008
<ratman> uff yo no queiro recordar
<magu42> es que vos sos mayor
<ratman> si claro 
<magu42> de la epoca de stallman emacs y gcc
<magu42> jejeje
<magu42> el dia que entienda emacs lo uso
<magu42> jaja
<ratman> pa que
<magu42> ni idea!!!
<ratman> dejalo pa pablo 
<ratman> jeje
<magu42> aguante gedit!!!!
<ratman> agunte vim
<magu42> na pablo ama vim
<magu42> como todo programador
<ratman> eso dice
<magu42> ese vim es ideal para un programador
<ratman> seguro usa nano 
<magu42> jajaja
<ratman> que bueno es habalr y que no pueda defenderse
<ratman> jeje
<magu42> jejeje
<magu42> PabloRubianes⟿ marcá ausencia cuando no estés!!!!!!
<magu42> puros bots y bouncers
<ratman> sip 
<ratman> falto yo 
<magu42> jaja
<ratman> yo me tengo que hacer una base de conocimento 
<ratman> para cuando yo tya no este
<ratman> exista virtualmente
<ratman> jeje
<magu42> estaba recordando algo asi , un programa de un hombre virtual
<magu42> como se llamaba
<magu42> duró poco tiempo
<magu42> hace pila de años
<ratman> SIP RECUERDO 
<ratman> jee
<magu42> lo tengo en la punta de la lengua
<magu42> max headroom  !!!!
<magu42> que grade google
<magu42> grande*
<ratman> jeje
<magu42> http://www.fasebonus.net/2010/10/max-headroom/
<magu42> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Max_Headroom
<ratman> si me acordaba
<magu42> mete miedo google
<magu42> me llevó un minuto 
<magu42> solo escribiendo una idea del tema del personaje
<magu42> y lo vi en google images
<ratman> sip 
<ratman> yo toy usando duckduckgo
<magu42> también lo uso , pero no encuentra lo que encuentra google
<magu42> prefiero google con bloqueadores de tracking
<ratman> yo intentpo en ese
<ratman> si no veo voy al otro 
<magu42> remove google redirects y  ghostery
<magu42> y do not track me 
<magu42> y asi y todo sigue encontrado mejor que duckduckgo
<magu42> por más que me guste el duck
<ratman> je
<magu42> ceno y vuelvo
<ratman> ok
<ratman> buen provecho 
<magu42> nas ratman 
<magu42> sáb jul 12 23:29:01 UYT 2014
#ubuntu-uy 2015-07-09
<ubuntero500> hola Pablo
#ubuntu-uy 2015-07-10
<magu42> que hay
#ubuntu-uy 2015-07-11
<car> hola, ubunteros, tengo un problema y no le encuentro la solución, haber si alguien puede ayudar
<car> compré una impresora epson xp-211 la instalé pero me dice que los controladores no son los correctos
<car> quien puede ayudar?
<car> hola, ubunteros, tengo un problema y no le encuentro la solución, haber si alguien puede ayudar
#ubuntu-uy 2016-07-15
<calisto> hola, alguien conoce a algun organizador de pycon?
<barbanegra> buenas calisto
<barbanegra> yo no
<calisto> je yo tampoco pero tenia ganas de dar una charla en pycon este año y no encuentro pagina ni nada
#ubuntu-uy 2018-07-10
<juacom99> hola, una pregunta estoy en un Ubuntu 14.04 intentando agregar rutas persistentes, edito el archivo /etc/network/interfaces, agrego la linea post-up route add -host <<my host here>> gw <<The gateway here>> dev <<my dev name here>> pero parece no funcionar, cada vez que reinicio se me peirden todas las rutas
#ubuntu-uy 2019-07-13
<tato_> Buenas noches
